# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje – Rodina rasprodaja >  R10-raspored dezurstava

## ivakika

četvrtak; 23.11. 

9-13 (3 osobe): 
13-16 (7 osoba): 
16-20 (10 osoba): 

petak; 24.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
13-16 (10 osoba): 
16-20 (20 osoba): 
20-23 (20 osoba): 

subota; 25.11. 

7-18: 
13-18 (što više "friških"): 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):

----------


## ivakika

upisujete uz nick-bd ako dolazite bez djece i sd ako dolazite sa djetetom(na primopredaju)
četvrtak; 23.11. 

9-13 (3 osobe): 
13-16 (7 osoba):maxi-bd, 
16-20 (10 osoba): 

petak; 24.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
13-16 (10 osoba): maxi-bd,
16-20 (20 osoba): 
20-23 (20 osoba): 

subota; 25.11. 

7-18: 
13-18 (što više "friških"): 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):

----------


## maxi

četvrtak; 23.11.

9-13 (3 osobe):
13-16 (7 osoba): maxi bd,
16-20 (10 osoba):

petak; 24.11.

9-13 (7 osoba):
13-16 (10 osoba): maxi bd,
16-20 (20 osoba):
20-23 (20 osoba):

subota; 25.11.

7-18:
13-18 (što više "friških"): maxi bd,
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):

----------


## apricot

*četvrtak; 23.11.*

9-13 (3 osobe): apricot
13-16 (7 osoba): maxi bd, apricot
16-20 (10 osoba):

petak; 24.11.

9-13 (7 osoba): apricot
13-16 (10 osoba): maxi bd, apricot
16-20 (20 osoba): apricot
20-23 (20 osoba):

subota; 25.11.

7-18: apricot
13-18 (što više "friških"): maxi bd,
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):[/quote]

----------


## ivarica

četvrtak; 23.11. 

9-13 (3 osobe): 
13-16 (7 osoba): maxi bd, 
16-20 (10 osoba): ivka bd

petak; 24.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): ivka bd
13-16 (10 osoba): maxi bd, 
16-20 (20 osoba): 
20-23 (20 osoba): ivka bd

subota; 25.11. 

7-18: ivka bd
13-18 (što više "friških"): maxi bd, 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):

----------


## ivakika

četvrtak; 23.11. 

9-13 (3 osobe): ivakika bd
13-16 (7 osoba): maxi bd, 
16-20 (10 osoba): ivka bd 

petak; 24.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): ivka bd, ivakika bd 
13-16 (10 osoba): maxi bd, 
16-20 (20 osoba): ivakika bd
20-23 (20 osoba): ivka bd , ivakika bd

subota; 25.11. 

7-18: ivka bd , ivakika bd
13-18 (što više "friških"): maxi bd, 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):

----------


## apricot

*četvrtak; 23.11.* 

9-13 (3 osobe): ivakika bd, apricot bd
13-16 (7 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd
16-20 (10 osoba): ivka bd 

*petak; 24.11.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): ivka bd, ivakika bd, apricot bd 
13-16 (10 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd 
16-20 (20 osoba): ivakika bd
20-23 (20 osoba): ivka bd , ivakika bd

*subota; 25.11.* 

7-18: ivka bd , ivakika bd, apricot bd
13-18 (što više "friških"): maxi bd, 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):

----------


## Iva M.

četvrtak; 23.11. 

9-13 (3 osobe): ivakika bd, apricot bd 
13-16 (7 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd 
16-20 (10 osoba): ivka bd 

petak; 24.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): ivka bd, ivakika bd, apricot bd 
13-16 (10 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd 
16-20 (20 osoba): ivakika bd 
20-23 (20 osoba): ivka bd , ivakika bd, Iva M. bd 

subota; 25.11. 

7-18: ivka bd , ivakika bd, apricot bd 
13-18 (što više "friških"): maxi bd, 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):

----------


## Mukica

četvrtak; 23.11. 

9-13 (3 osobe): ivakika bd, apricot bd 
13-16 (7 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd 
16-20 (10 osoba): ivka bd, Mukica bd

petak; 24.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): ivka bd, ivakika bd, apricot bd 
13-16 (10 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd 
16-20 (20 osoba): ivakika bd 
20-23 (20 osoba): ivka bd , ivakika bd, Iva M. bd, Mukica sd

subota; 25.11. 

7-18: ivka bd , ivakika bd, apricot bd, Mukica bd, Elvira bd
13-18 (što više "friških"): maxi bd, 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):

----------


## Bubica

četvrtak; 23.11. 

9-13 (3 osobe): ivakika bd, apricot bd 
13-16 (7 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd 
16-20 (10 osoba): ivka bd, Mukica bd 

petak; 24.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): ivka bd, ivakika bd, apricot bd 
13-16 (10 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd 
16-20 (20 osoba): ivakika bd 
20-23 (20 osoba): ivka bd , ivakika bd, Iva M. bd, Mukica sd 

subota; 25.11. 

7-18: ivka bd , ivakika bd, apricot bd, Mukica bd, Elvira bd, Bubica bd
13-18 (što više "friških"): maxi bd, 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):

----------


## kruna

četvrtak; 23.11. 

9-13 (3 osobe): ivakika bd, apricot bd 
13-16 (7 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd 
16-20 (10 osoba): ivka bd, Mukica bd 

petak; 24.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): ivka bd, ivakika bd, apricot bd 
13-16 (10 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd 
16-20 (20 osoba): ivakika bd 
20-23 (20 osoba): ivka bd , ivakika bd, Iva M. bd, Mukica sd 

subota; 25.11. 

7-18: ivka bd , ivakika bd, apricot bd, Mukica bd, Elvira bd, Bubica bd 
13-18 (što više "friških"): maxi bd, 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):

----------


## andrea

doći ću, al ne mogu znati u koje točno vrijeme; to ću znati kad taj dan dođem na posao, pa snimim situaciju  :Smile:

----------


## Nika

u cetvrtak mogu bez djece (baka ce ici sa mnom i cuvati timija), a za subotu moram jos vidjeti, sigurno cu doci no ne znam jos kad.


četvrtak; 23.11.

9-13 (3 osobe): ivakika bd, apricot bd, nika bd
13-16 (7 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd
16-20 (10 osoba): ivka bd, Mukica bd

petak; 24.11.

9-13 (7 osoba): ivka bd, ivakika bd, apricot bd, nika bd 
13-16 (10 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd
16-20 (20 osoba): ivakika bd
20-23 (20 osoba): ivka bd , ivakika bd, Iva M. bd, Mukica sd

subota; 25.11.

7-18: ivka bd , ivakika bd, apricot bd, Mukica bd, Elvira bd, Bubica bd
13-18 (što više "friških"): maxi bd,
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):

----------


## Inesica

četvrtak; 23.11. 

9-13 (3 osobe): ivakika bd, apricot bd, Inesica sd 
13-16 (7 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd 
16-20 (10 osoba): ivka bd, Mukica bd 

petak; 24.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): ivka bd, ivakika bd, apricot bd, Inesica sd 
13-16 (10 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd 
16-20 (20 osoba): ivakika bd 
20-23 (20 osoba): ivka bd , ivakika bd, Iva M. bd, Mukica sd 

subota; 25.11. 

7-18: ivka bd , ivakika bd, apricot bd, Mukica bd, Elvira bd, Bubica bd 
13-18 (što više "friških"): maxi bd, 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):


upisala sam se za 'jutarnje' termine ali uzmite nas sa rezervom za točan dolazak i odlazak

----------


## Inesica

četvrtak; 23.11.

9-13 (3 osobe): ivakika bd, apricot bd, Inesica sd, Nika bd
13-16 (7 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd
16-20 (10 osoba): ivka bd, Mukica bd

petak; 24.11.

9-13 (7 osoba): ivka bd, ivakika bd, apricot bd, Inesica sd, Nika bd
13-16 (10 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd
16-20 (20 osoba): ivakika bd
20-23 (20 osoba): ivka bd , ivakika bd, Iva M. bd, Mukica sd

subota; 25.11.

7-18: ivka bd , ivakika bd, apricot bd, Mukica bd, Elvira bd, Bubica bd
13-18 (što više "friških"): maxi bd,
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):


upisala sam se za 'jutarnje' termine ali uzmite nas sa rezervom za točan dolazak i odlazak

----------


## Jelka

Znam da vam to neće biti od pomoći, ali da znate da imam ooogromnu volju pomoći vam, ali Jana je strašno zahtjevna beba, ne pomaže ni marama, ni itko/išta drugo osim cike, pa bih sam zauzimala mjesta i niš pomogla.

Ali bravo svima!   :Love:

----------


## mamma san

četvrtak; 23.11.

9-13 (3 osobe): ivakika bd, apricot bd, Inesica sd, Nika bd
13-16 (7 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd
16-20 (10 osoba): ivka bd, Mukica bd

petak; 24.11.

9-13 (7 osoba): ivka bd, ivakika bd, apricot bd, Inesica sd, Nika bd
13-16 (10 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd
16-20 (20 osoba): ivakika bd
20-23 (20 osoba): ivka bd , ivakika bd, Iva M. bd, Mukica sd, Mamma San bd

subota; 25.11.

7-18: ivka bd , ivakika bd, apricot bd, Mukica bd, Elvira bd, Bubica bd
13-18 (što više "friških"): maxi bd,
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):


Upisah se u ovaj večernji termin...valjda bu dobra ružavela...  :Grin:

----------


## srecica

četvrtak; 23.11.

9-13 (3 osobe): ivakika bd, apricot bd, Inesica sd, Nika bd
13-16 (7 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd
16-20 (10 osoba): ivka bd, Mukica bd, srecica bd

petak; 24.11.

9-13 (7 osoba): ivka bd, ivakika bd, apricot bd, Inesica sd, Nika bd
13-16 (10 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd
16-20 (20 osoba): ivakika bd, srecica bd
20-23 (20 osoba): ivka bd , ivakika bd, Iva M. bd, Mukica sd, Mamma San bd, srecica bd

subota; 25.11.

7-18: ivka bd , ivakika bd, apricot bd, Mukica bd, Elvira bd, Bubica bd, srecica bd
13-18 (što više "friških"): maxi bd,
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):

----------


## Maja

etvrtak; 23.11.

9-13 (3 osobe): ivakika bd, apricot bd, Inesica sd, Nika bd
13-16 (7 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd
16-20 (10 osoba): ivka bd, Mukica bd, srecica bd

petak; 24.11.

9-13 (7 osoba): ivka bd, ivakika bd, apricot bd, Inesica sd, Nika bd
13-16 (10 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd
16-20 (20 osoba): ivakika bd, srecica bd
20-23 (20 osoba): ivka bd , ivakika bd, Iva M. bd, Mukica sd, Mamma San bd, srecica bd

subota; 25.11.

7-18: ivka bd , ivakika bd, apricot bd, Mukica bd, Elvira bd, Bubica bd, srecica bd, Maja bd
13-18 (što više "friških"): maxi bd,
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):

----------


## macek

etvrtak; 23.11. 

9-13 (3 osobe): ivakika bd, apricot bd, Inesica sd, Nika bd 
13-16 (7 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd 
16-20 (10 osoba): ivka bd, Mukica bd, srecica bd 

petak; 24.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): ivka bd, ivakika bd, apricot bd, Inesica sd, Nika bd 
13-16 (10 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd 
16-20 (20 osoba): ivakika bd, srecica bd, macek sd (16-19),  
20-23 (20 osoba): ivka bd , ivakika bd, Iva M. bd, Mukica sd, Mamma San bd, srecica bd 

subota; 25.11. 

7-18: ivka bd , ivakika bd, apricot bd, Mukica bd, Elvira bd, Bubica bd, srecica bd, Maja bd, macek bd (do 16), 
13-18 (što više "friških"): maxi bd, 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):

----------


## tanja_b

četvrtak; 23.11. 

9-13 (3 osobe): ivakika bd, apricot bd, Inesica sd, Nika bd 
13-16 (7 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd 
16-20 (10 osoba): ivka bd, Mukica bd, srecica bd 

petak; 24.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): ivka bd, ivakika bd, apricot bd, Inesica sd, Nika bd 
13-16 (10 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd 
16-20 (20 osoba): ivakika bd, srecica bd, macek sd (16-19), 
20-23 (20 osoba): ivka bd , ivakika bd, Iva M. bd, Mukica sd, Mamma San bd, srecica bd, tanja_b bd

subota; 25.11. 

7-18: ivka bd , ivakika bd, apricot bd, Mukica bd, Elvira bd, Bubica bd, srecica bd, Maja bd, macek bd (do 16), 
13-18 (što više "friških"): maxi bd, tanja_b bd
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):

----------


## Matilda

> četvrtak; 23.11. 
> 
> 9-13 (3 osobe): ivakika bd, apricot bd, Inesica sd, Nika bd 
> 13-16 (7 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd 
> 16-20 (10 osoba): ivka bd, Mukica bd, srecica bd 
> 
> petak; 24.11. 
> 
> 9-13 (7 osoba): ivka bd, ivakika bd, apricot bd, Inesica sd, Nika bd 
> ...

----------


## Matilda

četvrtak; 23.11. 

9-13 (3 osobe): ivakika bd, apricot bd, Inesica sd, Nika bd 
13-16 (7 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd 
16-20 (10 osoba): ivka bd, Mukica bd, srecica bd 

petak; 24.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): ivka bd, ivakika bd, apricot bd, Inesica sd, Nika bd 
13-16 (10 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd 
16-20 (20 osoba): ivakika bd, srecica bd, macek sd (16-19), 
20-23 (20 osoba): ivka bd , ivakika bd, Iva M. bd, Mukica sd, Mamma San bd, srecica bd, tanja_b bd 

subota; 25.11. 

7-18: ivka bd , ivakika bd, apricot bd, Mukica bd, Elvira bd, Bubica bd, srecica bd, Maja bd, macek bd (do 16), Matilda (bd), 
13-18 (što više "friških"): maxi bd, tanja_b bd 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):

----------


## ana.m

četvrtak; 23.11. 

9-13 (3 osobe): ivakika bd, apricot bd, Inesica sd, Nika bd 
13-16 (7 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd, ana.m bd  
16-20 (10 osoba): ivka bd, Mukica bd, srecica bd 

petak; 24.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): ivka bd, ivakika bd, apricot bd, Inesica sd, Nika bd 
13-16 (10 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd 
16-20 (20 osoba): ivakika bd, srecica bd, macek sd (16-19), 
20-23 (20 osoba): ivka bd , ivakika bd, Iva M. bd, Mukica sd, Mamma San bd, srecica bd, tanja_b bd 

subota; 25.11. 

7-18: ivka bd , ivakika bd, apricot bd, Mukica bd, Elvira bd, Bubica bd, srecica bd, Maja bd, macek bd (do 16), Matilda (bd), 
13-18 (što više "friških"): maxi bd, tanja_b bd, ana.m bd -od 14:30
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):

Evo ja sam se upisala za četvrtak, ali možda to bude i u petak, još naknadno javim.

----------


## mommy_plesačica

> četvrtak; 23.11. 
> 
> 9-13 (3 osobe): ivakika bd, apricot bd, Inesica sd, Nika bd 
> 13-16 (7 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd, ana.m bd  
> 16-20 (10 osoba): ivka bd, Mukica bd, srecica bd 
> 
> petak; 24.11. 
> 
> 9-13 (7 osoba): ivka bd, ivakika bd, apricot bd, Inesica sd, Nika bd 
> ...

----------


## VedranaV

Ima li smisla da se prijavljujem na primopredaju ako sam s djetetom? Ako da, pišite me u četvrtak od 18-20.

----------


## ivakika

ima Vedrana, svaka ruka ce dobro doci
ovo zapisivanje tko je sa djetetom a tko bez je iz tog razloga sto smo znali imati prijavljen veliki broj cura, da bi se na kraju ispostavilo da je vecina sa malim bebama i malom djecom, a malo onih koji su stvarno slobodni citavo vrijeme

tvoj dijete je barem vec veliko-mozda ga i uposlimo-moja Kika obozava preslagivati igracke

----------

četvrtak; 23.11. 

9-13 (3 osobe): ivakika bd, apricot bd, Inesica sd, Nika bd, dille bd (od 11h) 
13-16 (7 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd, ana.m bd, dille bd (do 15.30)   
16-20 (10 osoba): ivka bd, Mukica bd, srecica bd 

petak; 24.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): ivka bd, ivakika bd, apricot bd, Inesica sd, Nika bd, dille bd (od 11h) 
13-16 (10 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd, dille bd (do 15.30) 
16-20 (20 osoba): ivakika bd, srecica bd, macek sd (16-19), 
20-23 (20 osoba): ivka bd , ivakika bd, Iva M. bd, Mukica sd, Mamma San bd, srecica bd, tanja_b bd 

subota; 25.11. 

7-18: ivka bd , ivakika bd, apricot bd, Mukica bd, Elvira bd, Bubica bd, srecica bd, Maja bd, macek bd (do 16), Matilda (bd), mommy_plesačica bd (8-15), dille bd (do 16h)
13-18 (što više "friških"): maxi bd, tanja_b bd, ana.m bd -od 14:30
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## Viola

četvrtak; 23.11.

9-13 (3 osobe): ivakika bd, apricot bd, Inesica sd, Nika bd, dille bd (od 11h)
13-16 (7 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd, ana.m bd, dille bd (do 15.30)
16-20 (10 osoba): ivka bd, Mukica bd, srecica bd, Viola bd

petak; 24.11.

9-13 (7 osoba): ivka bd, ivakika bd, apricot bd, Inesica sd, Nika bd, dille bd (od 11h)
13-16 (10 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd, dille bd (do 15.30)
16-20 (20 osoba): ivakika bd, srecica bd, macek sd (16-19),Viola bd
20-23 (20 osoba): ivka bd , ivakika bd, Iva M. bd, Mukica sd, Mamma San bd, srecica bd, tanja_b bd, Viola bd

subota; 25.11.

7-18: ivka bd , ivakika bd, apricot bd, Mukica bd, Elvira bd, Bubica bd, srecica bd, Maja bd, macek bd (do 16), Matilda (bd), mommy_plesačica bd (8-15), dille bd (do 16h)
13-18 (što više "friških"): maxi bd, tanja_b bd, ana.m bd -od 14:30
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)



U petak navečer može doći i MM pomoć slagat stolove i krupnije stvari.

----------


## ivakika

Viola super za muza u petak navecer  :Heart:

----------


## @n@

*četvrtak; 23.11.*

9-13 (3 osobe): ivakika bd, apricot bd, Inesica sd, Nika bd, dille bd (od 11h)
13-16 (7 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd, ana.m bd, dille bd (do 15.30)
16-20 (10 osoba): ivka bd, Mukica bd, srecica bd, Viola bd

*petak; 24.11.*

9-13 (7 osoba): ivka bd, ivakika bd, apricot bd, Inesica sd, Nika bd, dille bd (od 11h)
13-16 (10 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd, dille bd (do 15.30)
16-20 (20 osoba): ivakika bd, srecica bd, macek sd (16-19),Viola bd, *@n@ bd s mm (18-20)*
20-23 (20 osoba): ivka bd , ivakika bd, Iva M. bd, Mukica sd, Mamma San bd, srecica bd, tanja_b bd, Viola bd, *@n@ bd s mm*

*subota; 25.11.*

7-18: ivka bd , ivakika bd, apricot bd, Mukica bd, Elvira bd, Bubica bd, srecica bd, Maja bd, macek bd (do 16), Matilda (bd), mommy_plesačica bd (8-15), dille bd (do 16h)
13-18 (što više "friških"): maxi bd, tanja_b bd, ana.m bd -od 14:30
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## ivakika

viola, dille,@n@-bas se veselim!
i jedva cekam da upoznam sve vas nove  :Heart:

----------


## VedranaV

> *četvrtak; 23.11.*
> 
> 9-13 (3 osobe): ivakika bd, apricot bd, Inesica sd, Nika bd, dille bd (od 11h)
> 13-16 (7 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd, ana.m bd, dille bd (do 15.30)
> 16-20 (10 osoba): ivka bd, Mukica bd, srecica bd, Viola bd, VedranaV s djetetom
> 
> *petak; 24.11.*
> 
> 9-13 (7 osoba): ivka bd, ivakika bd, apricot bd, Inesica sd, Nika bd, dille bd (od 11h)
> ...

----------


## @n@

Hvala! Mislim da ćemo vam doći pomoći u subotu, samo moram vidjeti kad jer već imam nešto dogovoreno.   :Love:

----------


## tanja_b

Eh, da, vjerojatno će moći i MM u subotu popodne, ali nismo 100% sigurni pa ga još ne bih upisivala.

----------


## davorka

četvrtak; 23.11. 

9-13 (3 osobe): ivakika bd, apricot bd, Inesica sd, Nika bd, dille bd (od 11h) 
13-16 (7 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd, ana.m bd, dille bd (do 15.30) 
16-20 (10 osoba): ivka bd, Mukica bd, srecica bd, Viola bd 

petak; 24.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): ivka bd, ivakika bd, apricot bd, Inesica sd, Nika bd, dille bd (od 11h) 
13-16 (10 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd, dille bd (do 15.30) 
16-20 (20 osoba): ivakika bd, srecica bd, macek sd (16-19),Viola bd, @n@ bd s mm (18-20) 
20-23 (20 osoba): ivka bd , ivakika bd, Iva M. bd, Mukica sd, Mamma San bd, srecica bd, tanja_b bd, Viola bd, @n@ bd s mm, davorka bd 

subota; 25.11. 

7-18: ivka bd , ivakika bd, apricot bd, Mukica bd, Elvira bd, Bubica bd, srecica bd, Maja bd, macek bd (do 16), Matilda (bd), mommy_plesačica bd (8-15), dille bd (do 16h), davorka (do 15) 
13-18 (što više "friških"): maxi bd, tanja_b bd, ana.m bd -od 14:30 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## VedranaV

Nestala sam s popisa  8) :

četvrtak; 23.11. 

9-13 (3 osobe): ivakika bd, apricot bd, Inesica sd, Nika bd, dille bd (od 11h) 
13-16 (7 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd, ana.m bd, dille bd (do 15.30) 
16-20 (10 osoba): ivka bd, Mukica bd, srecica bd, Viola bd, VedranaV s djetetom (18-20) 

petak; 24.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): ivka bd, ivakika bd, apricot bd, Inesica sd, Nika bd, dille bd (od 11h) 
13-16 (10 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd, dille bd (do 15.30) 
16-20 (20 osoba): ivakika bd, srecica bd, macek sd (16-19),Viola bd, @n@ bd s mm (18-20) 
20-23 (20 osoba): ivka bd , ivakika bd, Iva M. bd, Mukica sd, Mamma San bd, srecica bd, tanja_b bd, Viola bd, @n@ bd s mm, davorka bd 

subota; 25.11. 

7-18: ivka bd , ivakika bd, apricot bd, Mukica bd, Elvira bd, Bubica bd, srecica bd, Maja bd, macek bd (do 16), Matilda (bd), mommy_plesačica bd (8-15), dille bd (do 16h), davorka (do 15) 
13-18 (što više "friških"): maxi bd, tanja_b bd, ana.m bd -od 14:30 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## Tea

četvrtak; 23.11. 

9-13 (3 osobe): ivakika bd, apricot bd, Inesica sd, Nika bd, dille bd (od 11h) 
13-16 (7 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd, ana.m bd, dille bd (do 15.30) 
16-20 (10 osoba): ivka bd, Mukica bd, srecica bd, Viola bd, VedranaV s djetetom (18-20) 

petak; 24.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): ivka bd, ivakika bd, apricot bd, Inesica sd, Nika bd, dille bd (od 11h) 
13-16 (10 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd, dille bd (do 15.30) 
16-20 (20 osoba): ivakika bd, srecica bd, macek sd (16-19),Viola bd, @n@ bd s mm (18-20) 
20-23 (20 osoba): ivka bd , ivakika bd, Iva M. bd, Mukica sd, Mamma San bd, srecica bd, tanja_b bd, Viola bd, @n@ bd s mm, davorka bd 

subota; 25.11. 

7-18: ivka bd , ivakika bd, apricot bd, Mukica bd, Elvira bd, Bubica bd, srecica bd, Maja bd, macek bd (do 16), Matilda (bd), mommy_plesačica bd, Tea sd1,
(8-15), dille bd (do 16h), davorka (do 15) 
13-18 (što više "friških"): maxi bd, tanja_b bd, ana.m bd -od 14:30 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## Tea

:Embarassed:  krivo sam kopirala, ovaj je dobar!  
četvrtak; 23.11. 

9-13 (3 osobe): ivakika bd, apricot bd, Inesica sd, Nika bd, dille bd (od 11h) 
13-16 (7 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd, ana.m bd, dille bd (do 15.30) 
16-20 (10 osoba): ivka bd, Mukica bd, srecica bd, Viola bd, VedranaV s djetetom (18-20) 

petak; 24.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): ivka bd, ivakika bd, apricot bd, Inesica sd, Nika bd, dille bd (od 11h) 
13-16 (10 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd, dille bd (do 15.30) 
16-20 (20 osoba): ivakika bd, srecica bd, macek sd (16-19),Viola bd, @n@ bd s mm (18-20) 
20-23 (20 osoba): ivka bd , ivakika bd, Iva M. bd, Mukica sd, Mamma San bd, srecica bd, tanja_b bd, Viola bd, @n@ bd s mm, davorka bd 

subota; 25.11. 

7-18: ivka bd , ivakika bd, apricot bd, Mukica bd, Elvira bd, Bubica bd, srecica bd, Maja bd, macek bd (do 16), Matilda (bd), mommy_plesačica bd (8-15), dille bd (do 16h), davorka (do 15), Tea sd1, 
13-18 (što više "friških"): maxi bd, tanja_b bd, ana.m bd -od 14:30 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## apricot

ej, tea... dobro nam se vratila  :D

----------


## anchie76

četvrtak; 23.11. 

9-13 (3 osobe): ivakika bd, apricot bd, Inesica sd, Nika bd, dille bd (od 11h) 
13-16 (7 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd, ana.m bd, dille bd (do 15.30) 
16-20 (10 osoba): ivka bd, Mukica bd, srecica bd, Viola bd, VedranaV s djetetom (18-20) 

petak; 24.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): ivka bd, ivakika bd, apricot bd, Inesica sd, Nika bd, dille bd (od 11h) 
13-16 (10 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd, dille bd (do 15.30) 
16-20 (20 osoba): ivakika bd, srecica bd, macek sd (16-19),Viola bd, @n@ bd s mm (18-20) 
20-23 (20 osoba): ivka bd , ivakika bd, Iva M. bd, Mukica sd, Mamma San bd, srecica bd, tanja_b bd, Viola bd, @n@ bd s mm, davorka bd 

subota; 25.11. 

7-18: ivka bd , ivakika bd, apricot bd, Mukica bd, Elvira bd, Bubica bd, srecica bd, Maja bd, macek bd (do 16), Matilda (bd), mommy_plesačica bd (8-15), dille bd (do 16h), davorka (do 15), Tea sd1, anchie76bd (7-12)
13-18 (što više "friških"): maxi bd, tanja_b bd, ana.m bd -od 14:30 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## Mony

četvrtak; 23.11. 

9-13 (3 osobe): ivakika bd, apricot bd, Inesica sd, Nika bd, dille bd (od 11h) 
13-16 (7 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd, ana.m bd, dille bd (do 15.30) 
16-20 (10 osoba): ivka bd, Mukica bd, srecica bd, Viola bd, VedranaV s djetetom (18-20) 

petak; 24.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): ivka bd, ivakika bd, apricot bd, Inesica sd, Nika bd, dille bd (od 11h) 
13-16 (10 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd, dille bd (do 15.30) 
16-20 (20 osoba): ivakika bd, srecica bd, macek sd (16-19),Viola bd, @n@ bd s mm (18-20) 
20-23 (20 osoba): ivka bd , ivakika bd, Iva M. bd, Mukica sd, Mamma San bd, srecica bd, tanja_b bd, Viola bd, @n@ bd s mm, davorka bd 

subota; 25.11. 

7-18: ivka bd , ivakika bd, apricot bd, Mukica bd, Elvira bd, Bubica bd, srecica bd, Maja bd, macek bd (do 16), Matilda (bd), mommy_plesačica bd (8-15), dille bd (do 16h), davorka (do 15), Tea sd1, anchie76bd (7-12)
13-18 (što više "friških"): maxi bd, tanja_b bd, ana.m bd -od 14:30, Mony bd (13-16)
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## Pticica

četvrtak; 23.11. 

9-13 (3 osobe): ivakika bd, apricot bd, Inesica sd, Nika bd, dille bd (od 11h) 
13-16 (7 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd, ana.m bd, dille bd (do 15.30) 
16-20 (10 osoba): ivka bd, Mukica bd, srecica bd, Viola bd, VedranaV sd (18-20) 

petak; 24.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): ivka bd, ivakika bd, apricot bd, Inesica sd, Nika bd, dille bd (od 11h) 
13-16 (10 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd, dille bd (do 15.30) 
16-20 (20 osoba): ivakika bd, srecica bd, macek sd (16-19),Viola bd, @n@ bd s mm (18-20)
20-23 (20 osoba): ivka bd , ivakika bd, Iva M. bd, Mukica sd, Mamma San bd, srecica bd, tanja_b bd, Viola bd, @n@ bd s mm, davorka bd, Pticica bd (19:30-22)

subota; 25.11. 

7-18: ivka bd , ivakika bd, apricot bd, Mukica bd, Elvira bd, Bubica bd, srecica bd, Maja bd, macek bd (do 16), Matilda bd, mommy_plesačica bd (8-15), dille bd (do 16h), davorka (do 15), Tea sd1, anchie76 bd (7-12) 
13-18 (što više "friških"): maxi bd, tanja_b bd, ana.m bd (od 14:30)
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## anchie76

četvrtak; 23.11. 

9-13 (3 osobe): ivakika bd, apricot bd, Inesica sd, Nika bd, dille bd (od 11h) 
13-16 (7 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd, ana.m bd, dille bd (do 15.30), arte bd
16-20 (10 osoba): ivka bd, Mukica bd, srecica bd, Viola bd, VedranaV sd (18-20) 

petak; 24.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): ivka bd, ivakika bd, apricot bd, Inesica sd, Nika bd, dille bd (od 11h) 
13-16 (10 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd, dille bd (do 15.30), arte bd 
16-20 (20 osoba): ivakika bd, srecica bd, macek sd (16-19),Viola bd, @n@ bd s mm (18-20), arte bd
20-23 (20 osoba): ivka bd , ivakika bd, Iva M. bd, Mukica sd, Mamma San bd, srecica bd, tanja_b bd, Viola bd, @n@ bd s mm, davorka bd, Pticica bd (19:30-22)

subota; 25.11. 

7-18: ivka bd , ivakika bd, apricot bd, Mukica bd, Elvira bd, Bubica bd, srecica bd, Maja bd, macek bd (do 16), Matilda bd, mommy_plesačica bd (8-15), dille bd (do 16h), davorka (do 15), Tea sd1, anchie76 bd (7-12) 
13-18 (što više "friških"): maxi bd, tanja_b bd, ana.m bd (od 14:30)
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## momze

četvrtak; 23.11.

9-13 (3 osobe): ivakika bd, apricot bd, Inesica sd, Nika bd, dille bd (od 11h), momze bd (od 10-14)
13-16 (7 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd, ana.m bd, dille bd (do 15.30), arte bd
16-20 (10 osoba): ivka bd, Mukica bd, srecica bd, Viola bd, VedranaV sd (18-20)

petak; 24.11.

9-13 (7 osoba): ivka bd, ivakika bd, apricot bd, Inesica sd, Nika bd, dille bd (od 11h)
13-16 (10 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd, dille bd (do 15.30), arte bd
16-20 (20 osoba): ivakika bd, srecica bd, macek sd (16-19),Viola bd, @n@ bd s mm (18-20), arte bd
20-23 (20 osoba): ivka bd , ivakika bd, Iva M. bd, Mukica sd, Mamma San bd, srecica bd, tanja_b bd, Viola bd, @n@ bd s mm, davorka bd, Pticica bd (19:30-22)

subota; 25.11.

7-18: ivka bd , ivakika bd, apricot bd, Mukica bd, Elvira bd, Bubica bd, srecica bd, Maja bd, macek bd (do 16), Matilda bd, mommy_plesačica bd (8-15), dille bd (do 16h), davorka (do 15), Tea sd1, anchie76 bd (7-12)
13-18 (što više "friških"): maxi bd, tanja_b bd, ana.m bd (od 14:30)
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## Veki

> četvrtak; 23.11.
> 
> 9-13 (3 osobe): ivakika bd, apricot bd, Inesica sd, Nika bd, dille bd (od 11h), momze bd (od 10-14)
> 13-16 (7 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd, ana.m bd, dille bd (do 15.30), arte bd, Veki bd
> 16-20 (10 osoba): ivka bd, Mukica bd, srecica bd, Viola bd, VedranaV sd (18-20)
> 
> petak; 24.11.
> 
> 9-13 (7 osoba): ivka bd, ivakika bd, apricot bd, Inesica sd, Nika bd, dille bd (od 11h)
> ...

----------


## ivakika

cure, ja placem  :Heart:   od srece-of kors

sta da vam kazem

bez teksta sam
jucer tocno u ovo vrijeme sam oglasila ovaj topic i stvarno nisam mogla vjerovati da ce vas se toliko prijaviti za tako kratko vrijeme  :Love:  

pozdrav svima i poziv onima koji se jos nisu upisali

pogotovo pozivam sve one  vase drage muzice koji su nam u zadnje dvije rasprodaje zlata vrijedili  :Heart:

----------


## anchi

četvrtak; 23.11.

9-13 (3 osobe): ivakika bd, apricot bd, Inesica sd, Nika bd, dille bd (od 11h), momze bd (od 10-14)
13-16 (7 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd, ana.m bd, dille bd (do 15.30), arte bd, Veki bd
16-20 (10 osoba): ivka bd, Mukica bd, srecica bd, Viola bd, VedranaV sd (18-20)

petak; 24.11.

9-13 (7 osoba): ivka bd, ivakika bd, apricot bd, Inesica sd, Nika bd, dille bd (od 11h)
13-16 (10 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd, dille bd (do 15.30), arte bd
16-20 (20 osoba): ivakika bd, srecica bd, macek sd (16-19),Viola bd, @n@ bd s mm (18-20), arte bd
20-23 (20 osoba): ivka bd , ivakika bd, Iva M. bd, Mukica sd, Mamma San bd, srecica bd, tanja_b bd, Viola bd, @n@ bd s mm, davorka bd, Pticica bd (19:30-22)

subota; 25.11.

7-18: ivka bd , ivakika bd, apricot bd, Mukica bd, Elvira bd, Bubica bd, srecica bd, Maja bd, macek bd (do 16), Matilda bd, mommy_plesačica bd, anchi(sd), (8-15), dille bd (do 16h), davorka (do 15), Tea sd1, anchie76 bd (7-12)
13-18 (što više "friških"): maxi bd, tanja_b bd, ana.m bd (od 14:30)
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## jmaja

> četvrtak; 23.11.
> 
> 9-13 (3 osobe): ivakika bd, apricot bd, Inesica sd, Nika bd, dille bd (od 11h), momze bd (od 10-14)
> 13-16 (7 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd, ana.m bd, dille bd (do 15.30), arte bd, Veki bd
> 16-20 (10 osoba): ivka bd, Mukica bd, srecica bd, Viola bd, VedranaV sd (18-20)
> 
> petak; 24.11.
> 
> 9-13 (7 osoba): ivka bd, ivakika bd, apricot bd, Inesica sd, Nika bd, dille bd (od 11h)
> ...

----------


## hildegard

četvrtak; 23.11.

9-13 (3 osobe): ivakika bd, apricot bd, Inesica sd, Nika bd, dille bd (od 11h), momze bd (od 10-14)
13-16 (7 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd, ana.m bd, dille bd (do 15.30), arte bd, Veki bd
16-20 (10 osoba): ivka bd, Mukica bd, srecica bd, Viola bd, VedranaV sd (18-20)

petak; 24.11.

9-13 (7 osoba): ivka bd, ivakika bd, apricot bd, Inesica sd, Nika bd, dille bd (od 11h), hildegard bd (od oko 10 h)
13-16 (10 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd, dille bd (do 15.30), arte bd, hildegard bd
16-20 (20 osoba): ivakika bd, srecica bd, macek sd (16-19),Viola bd, @n@ bd s mm (18-20), arte bd
20-23 (20 osoba): ivka bd , ivakika bd, Iva M. bd, Mukica sd, Mamma San bd, srecica bd, tanja_b bd, Viola bd, @n@ bd s mm, davorka bd, Pticica bd (19:30-22)

subota; 25.11.

7-18: ivka bd , ivakika bd, apricot bd, Mukica bd, Elvira bd, Bubica bd, srecica bd, Maja bd, macek bd (do 16), Matilda bd, mommy_plesačica bd, anchi(sd), (8-15), dille bd (do 16h), davorka (do 15), Tea sd1, anchie76 bd (7-12), jmaja bd (7-13)
13-18 (što više "friških"): maxi bd, tanja_b bd, ana.m bd (od 14:30)
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## dolega

četvrtak; 23.11. 

9-13 (3 osobe): ivakika bd, apricot bd, Inesica sd, Nika bd, dille bd (od 11h), momze bd (od 10-14) 
13-16 (7 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd, ana.m bd, dille bd (do 15.30), arte bd, Veki bd 
16-20 (10 osoba): ivka bd, Mukica bd, srecica bd, Viola bd, VedranaV sd (18-20) 

petak; 24.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): ivka bd, ivakika bd, apricot bd, Inesica sd, Nika bd, dille bd (od 11h), hildegard bd (od oko 10 h),dolega bd (9.30-12)
13-16 (10 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd, dille bd (do 15.30), arte bd, hildegard bd 
16-20 (20 osoba): ivakika bd, srecica bd, macek sd (16-19),Viola bd, @n@ bd s mm (18-20), arte bd 
20-23 (20 osoba): ivka bd , ivakika bd, Iva M. bd, Mukica sd, Mamma San bd, srecica bd, tanja_b bd, Viola bd, @n@ bd s mm, davorka bd, Pticica bd (19:30-22) 

subota; 25.11. 

7-18: ivka bd , ivakika bd, apricot bd, Mukica bd, Elvira bd, Bubica bd, srecica bd, Maja bd, macek bd (do 16), Matilda bd, mommy_plesačica bd, anchi(sd), (8-15), dille bd (do 16h), davorka (do 15), Tea sd1, anchie76 bd (7-12), jmaja bd (7-13) 
13-18 (što više "friških"): maxi bd, tanja_b bd, ana.m bd (od 14:30) 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## thora

Dođem i u petak,poslje posla,vidjet ću kada uspijem zbrisati,i u subotu od 7,ali neznam do kada.Nadam se da su pripremljene pancirke,kacige i pendreci za curke na vratima  :Wink:

----------


## apricot

thora, ovaj put smo u donjem prostoru, neće biti potrebe za svom tom galanterijom.
ali, bit ćeš s Bibom na ulazu.

----------


## kona

četvrtak; 23.11. 

9-13 (3 osobe): ivakika bd, apricot bd, Inesica sd, Nika bd, dille bd (od 11h), momze bd (od 10-14) 
13-16 (7 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd, ana.m bd, dille bd (do 15.30), arte bd, Veki bd 
16-20 (10 osoba): ivka bd, Mukica bd, srecica bd, Viola bd, VedranaV sd (18-20) 

petak; 24.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): ivka bd, ivakika bd, apricot bd, Inesica sd, Nika bd, dille bd (od 11h), hildegard bd (od oko 10 h),dolega bd (9.30-12) 
13-16 (10 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd, dille bd (do 15.30), arte bd, hildegard bd 
16-20 (20 osoba): ivakika bd, srecica bd, macek sd (16-19),Viola bd, @n@ bd s mm (18-20), arte bd 
20-23 (20 osoba): ivka bd , ivakika bd, Iva M. bd, Mukica sd, Mamma San bd, srecica bd, tanja_b bd, Viola bd, @n@ bd s mm, davorka bd, Pticica bd (19:30-22) 

subota; 25.11. 

7-18: ivka bd , ivakika bd, apricot bd, Mukica bd, Elvira bd, Bubica bd, srecica bd, Maja bd, macek bd (do 16), Matilda bd, mommy_plesačica bd, anchi(sd), (8-15), dille bd (do 16h), davorka (do 15), Tea sd1, anchie76 bd (7-12), jmaja bd (7-13), kona ak vam treba 
13-18 (što više "friških"): maxi bd, tanja_b bd, ana.m bd (od 14:30), kona bd 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## jadro

ja se opet necu upisati tocno kada cu doci na primopredaju, ali cu-cemo doci, naravno SD, ali javljam da na zalost na rasprodaju ne mogu doci jer MM nije u blizini. A mislim da SD nisam od nikakve koristi.

jedino ako se (jos i) vrtic organizira   :Grin:

----------


## kona

> Dođem i u petak,poslje posla,vidjet ću kada uspijem zbrisati,i u subotu od 7,ali neznam do kada.Nadam se da su pripremljene pancirke,kacige i pendreci za curke na vratima


za rodocopove, mislis?   :Wink:   :Razz:

----------


## kona

> jedino ako se (jos i) vrtic organizira


BUDEM JA PAZILA!!!  :D  :D  :D

----------


## čokolada

četvrtak; 23.11. 

9-13 (3 osobe): ivakika bd, apricot bd, Inesica sd, Nika bd, dille bd (od 11h), momze bd (od 10-14) 
13-16 (7 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd, ana.m bd, dille bd (do 15.30), arte bd, Veki bd, čokolada (od 14) 
16-20 (10 osoba): ivka bd, Mukica bd, srecica bd, Viola bd, VedranaV sd (18-20) , čokolada (do 17)

petak; 24.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): ivka bd, ivakika bd, apricot bd, Inesica sd, Nika bd, dille bd (od 11h), hildegard bd (od oko 10 h),dolega bd (9.30-12), čokolada(od 12) 
13-16 (10 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd, dille bd (do 15.30), arte bd, hildegard bd, čokolada (do 15) 
16-20 (20 osoba): ivakika bd, srecica bd, macek sd (16-19),Viola bd, @n@ bd s mm (18-20), arte bd 
20-23 (20 osoba): ivka bd , ivakika bd, Iva M. bd, Mukica sd, Mamma San bd, srecica bd, tanja_b bd, Viola bd, @n@ bd s mm, davorka bd, Pticica bd (19:30-22), čokolada (od 20.30 nadam se)

subota; 25.11. 

7-18: ivka bd , ivakika bd, apricot bd, Mukica bd, Elvira bd, Bubica bd, srecica bd, Maja bd, macek bd (do 16), Matilda bd, mommy_plesačica bd, anchi(sd), (8-15), dille bd (do 16h), davorka (do 15), Tea sd1, anchie76 bd (7-12), jmaja bd (7-13), kona ak vam treba 
13-18 (što više "friških"): maxi bd, tanja_b bd, ana.m bd (od 14:30), kona bd 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## tanja_b

> thora, ovaj put smo u donjem prostoru, neće biti potrebe za svom tom galanterijom.


 :D

----------


## buby

četvrtak; 23.11.

9-13 (3 osobe): ivakika bd, apricot bd, Inesica sd, Nika bd, dille bd (od 11h), momze bd (od 10-14)
13-16 (7 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd, ana.m bd, dille bd (do 15.30), arte bd, Veki bd
16-20 (10 osoba): ivka bd, Mukica bd, srecica bd, Viola bd, VedranaV sd (18-20)

petak; 24.11.

9-13 (7 osoba): ivka bd, ivakika bd, apricot bd, Inesica sd, Nika bd, dille bd (od 11h), hildegard bd (od oko 10 h)
13-16 (10 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd, dille bd (do 15.30), arte bd, hildegard bd
16-20 (20 osoba): ivakika bd, srecica bd, macek sd (16-19),Viola bd, @n@ bd s mm (18-20), arte bd
20-23 (20 osoba): ivka bd , ivakika bd, Iva M. bd, Mukica sd, Mamma San bd, srecica bd, tanja_b bd, Viola bd, @n@ bd s mm, davorka bd, Pticica bd (19:30-22)

subota; 25.11.

7-18: ivka bd , ivakika bd, apricot bd, Mukica bd, Elvira bd, Bubica bd, srecica bd, Maja bd, macek bd (do 16), Matilda bd, mommy_plesačica bd, anchi(sd), (8-15), dille bd (do 16h), davorka (do 15), Tea sd1, anchie76 bd (7-12), jmaja bd (7-13), buby bd (8-12)
13-18 (što više "friških"): maxi bd, tanja_b bd, ana.m bd (od 14:30)
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## tatek

četvrtak; 23.11.

9-13 (3 osobe): ivakika bd, apricot bd, Inesica sd, Nika bd, dille bd (od 11h), momze bd (od 10-14)
13-16 (7 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd, ana.m bd, dille bd (do 15.30), arte bd, Veki bd
16-20 (10 osoba): ivka bd, Mukica bd, srecica bd, Viola bd, VedranaV sd (18-20)

petak; 24.11.

9-13 (7 osoba): ivka bd, ivakika bd, apricot bd, Inesica sd, Nika bd, dille bd (od 11h), hildegard bd (od oko 10 h)
13-16 (10 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd, dille bd (do 15.30), arte bd, hildegard bd
16-20 (20 osoba): ivakika bd, srecica bd, macek sd (16-19),Viola bd, @n@ bd s mm (18-20), arte bd
20-23 (20 osoba): ivka bd , ivakika bd, Iva M. bd, Mukica sd, Mamma San bd, srecica bd, tanja_b bd, Viola bd, @n@ bd s mm, davorka bd, Pticica bd (19:30-22)

subota; 25.11.

7-18: ivka bd , ivakika bd, apricot bd, Mukica bd, Elvira bd, Bubica bd, srecica bd, Maja bd, macek bd (do 16), Matilda bd, mommy_plesačica bd, anchi(sd), (8-15), dille bd (do 16h), davorka (do 15), Tea sd1, anchie76 bd (7-12), jmaja bd (7-13), buby bd (8-12)
13-18 (što više "friških"): maxi bd, tanja_b bd, ana.m bd (od 14:30)*tatek i MZ s Vedranom*
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.): *tatek i MZ s Vedranom*

Mozda u subotu ne dodjemo bas u 13h, no zato cemo biti spremni ostati do fajrunta (vjerujem da ce i Vedran pomoci).   :Wink:  

Ako bude velika frka za petak navecer, mozda mogu doci s Vedranom ...

----------


## apricot

super, tatek.

a, vjeruj mi, Vedranu će biti jako zabavno: on je dijete "od ruku" i moći će slagati kutije, uvezivati štendere...

----------


## tatek

> super, tatek.
> 
> a, vjeruj mi, Vedranu će biti jako zabavno: on je dijete "od ruku" i moći će slagati kutije, uvezivati štendere...


Ja se bojim samo ad ne bude prerevnosan pa da ne dodje recimo an ideju sagraditi kucu od preostale odjece ili ih recimo preslagivati iz kutije u kutiju bez obzira na to sto ce mozda netko zeljeti to recimo razvrstati po velicini, vrsti, bilo cemu.

JUcerasnji primjer: pokupili kod Konzuma 10 kartonskih gajbi od voca da odnesemo za vieknd mojoj staroj za selidbu ... cijelo popodne i vecer je slagao od njih kucu, vlak, skladiste, toranj bez da je obratio paznju na ista drugo, ukljucivski veceru.   :Grin:

----------


## apricot

bit će i mukicin oskar, pa će se zabavljati

----------


## Mukica

ispravak netocnog navoda:

Oskar i Mleita ce bit u cetvrtak ili u petak ili obadva dana primopredaje
ali u subotu ih nece biti

----------


## apricot

onda se vedran i oskar neće igrati.
vedran će se igradi s konom.

----------


## Amelie32

četvrtak; 23.11. 

9-13 (3 osobe): ivakika bd, apricot bd, Inesica sd, Nika bd, dille bd (od 11h), momze bd (od 10-14) 
13-16 (7 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd, ana.m bd, dille bd (do 15.30), arte bd, Veki bd 
16-20 (10 osoba): ivka bd, Mukica bd, srecica bd, Viola bd, VedranaV sd (18-20) 

petak; 24.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): ivka bd, ivakika bd, apricot bd, Inesica sd, Nika bd, dille bd (od 11h), hildegard bd (od oko 10 h) 
13-16 (10 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd, dille bd (do 15.30), arte bd, hildegard bd 
16-20 (20 osoba): ivakika bd, srecica bd, macek sd (16-19),Viola bd, @n@ bd s mm (18-20), arte bd 
20-23 (20 osoba): ivka bd , ivakika bd, Iva M. bd, Mukica sd, Mamma San bd, srecica bd, tanja_b bd, Viola bd, @n@ bd s mm, davorka bd, Pticica bd (19:30-22) 

subota; 25.11. 

7-18: ivka bd , ivakika bd, apricot bd, Mukica bd, Elvira bd, Bubica bd, srecica bd, Maja bd, macek bd (do 16), Matilda bd, mommy_plesačica bd, anchi(sd), (8-15), dille bd (do 16h), davorka (do 15), Tea sd1, anchie76 bd (7-12), jmaja bd (7-13), buby bd (8-12), amelie32 bd (8-12) 
13-18 (što više "friških"): maxi bd, tanja_b bd, ana.m bd (od 14:30) 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## tatek

četvrtak; 23.11. 

9-13 (3 osobe): ivakika bd, apricot bd, Inesica sd, Nika bd, dille bd (od 11h), momze bd (od 10-14) 
13-16 (7 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd, ana.m bd, dille bd (do 15.30), arte bd, Veki bd 
16-20 (10 osoba): ivka bd, Mukica bd, srecica bd, Viola bd, VedranaV sd (18-20) 

petak; 24.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): ivka bd, ivakika bd, apricot bd, Inesica sd, Nika bd, dille bd (od 11h), hildegard bd (od oko 10 h) 
13-16 (10 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd, dille bd (do 15.30), arte bd, hildegard bd 
16-20 (20 osoba): ivakika bd, srecica bd, macek sd (16-19),Viola bd, @n@ bd s mm (18-20), arte bd 
20-23 (20 osoba): ivka bd , ivakika bd, Iva M. bd, Mukica sd, Mamma San bd, srecica bd, tanja_b bd, Viola bd, @n@ bd s mm, davorka bd, Pticica bd (19:30-22) 

subota; 25.11. 

7-18: ivka bd , ivakika bd, apricot bd, Mukica bd, Elvira bd, Bubica bd, srecica bd, Maja bd, macek bd (do 16), Matilda bd, mommy_plesačica bd, anchi(sd), (8-15), dille bd (do 16h), davorka (do 15), Tea sd1, anchie76 bd (7-12), jmaja bd (7-13), buby bd (8-12), amelie32 bd (8-12) 
13-18 (što više "friških"): maxi bd, tanja_b bd, ana.m bd (od 14:30) , tatek s MZ i Vedranom
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.): tatek s MZ i Vedranom

Ispali smo s liste pa da nas vratim!

----------

> četvrtak; 23.11. 
> 
> 9-13 (3 osobe): ivakika bd, apricot bd, Inesica sd, Nika bd, dille bd (od 11h), momze bd (od 10-14) 
> 13-16 (7 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd, ana.m bd, dille bd (do 15.30), arte bd, Veki bd 
> 16-20 (10 osoba): ivka bd, Mukica bd, srecica bd, Viola bd, VedranaV sd (18-20) 
> 
> petak; 24.11. 
> 
> 9-13 (7 osoba): ivka bd, ivakika bd, apricot bd, Inesica sd, Nika bd, dille bd (od 11h), hildegard bd (od oko 10 h) 
> ...

----------


## Mischa

Ja mogu sigurno u četvrtak i petak od 09-13.00 s tim da u petak možda i produžim.Ovo mi je prvi put pa ako sam pogriješila u prijavljivanju  molim Vas da mi na to ukažete.

Da li je dovoljno da samo dođem tamo  i da se javim nekome ili???? :?

----------


## apricot

Mischa, samo ti dođi, neka od nas će te pozdraviti i uputiti u posao.

----------


## apricot

četvrtak; 23.11. 

9-13 (3 osobe): ivakika bd, apricot bd, Inesica sd, Nika bd, dille bd (od 11h), momze bd (od 10-14), Mischa 
13-16 (7 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd, ana.m bd, dille bd (do 15.30), arte bd, Veki bd 
16-20 (10 osoba): ivka bd, Mukica bd, srecica bd, Viola bd, VedranaV sd (18-20) 

petak; 24.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): ivka bd, ivakika bd, apricot bd, Inesica sd, Nika bd, dille bd (od 11h), hildegard bd (od oko 10 h), Mischa 
13-16 (10 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd, dille bd (do 15.30), arte bd, hildegard bd 
16-20 (20 osoba): ivakika bd, srecica bd, macek sd (16-19),Viola bd, @n@ bd s mm (18-20), arte bd 
20-23 (20 osoba): ivka bd , ivakika bd, Iva M. bd, Mukica sd, Mamma San bd, srecica bd, tanja_b bd, Viola bd, @n@ bd s mm, davorka bd, Pticica bd (19:30-22) 

subota; 25.11. 

7-18: ivka bd , ivakika bd, apricot bd, Mukica bd, Elvira bd, Bubica bd, srecica bd, Maja bd, macek bd (do 16), Matilda bd, mommy_plesačica bd, anchi(sd), (8-15), dille bd (do 16h), davorka (do 15), Tea sd1, anchie76 bd (7-12), jmaja bd (7-13), buby bd (8-12), amelie32 bd (8-12) , jmarija bd (7-13) 
13-18 (što više "friških"): maxi bd, tanja_b bd, ana.m bd (od 14:30) , tatek s MZ i Vedranom 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.): tatek s MZ i Vedranom

----------


## Vrijeska

uf, ne znam gdje da se smjestim ...

je l mogu ja biti "vozi-dovozi-odvozi" kad ustreba(npr. četvr. jutro iz gnijezda do SC-a)? Ne bih baš htjela s malom bebom na primopredaju jer neću biti od velike koristi i zbog prašine ... Jedino kada mogu bez djece je subota prije početka kada je MM doma ...

MM-a ću opet pokušati nagovoriti da dođe u subotu poslijepodne u ispomoć ...

----------


## Bebach

9-13 (3 osobe): ivakika bd, apricot bd, Inesica sd, Nika bd, dille bd (od 11h), momze bd (od 10-14)
13-16 (7 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd, ana.m bd, dille bd (do 15.30), arte bd, Veki bd
16-20 (10 osoba): ivka bd, Mukica bd, srecica bd, Viola bd, VedranaV sd (18-20)

petak; 24.11.

9-13 (7 osoba): ivka bd, ivakika bd, apricot bd, Inesica sd, Nika bd, dille bd (od 11h), hildegard bd (od oko 10 h)
13-16 (10 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd, dille bd (do 15.30), arte bd, hildegard bd
16-20 (20 osoba): ivakika bd, srecica bd, macek sd (16-19),Viola bd, @n@ bd s mm (18-20), arte bd, bebach (17-20),
20-23 (20 osoba): ivka bd , ivakika bd, Iva M. bd, Mukica sd, Mamma San bd, srecica bd, tanja_b bd, Viola bd, @n@ bd s mm, davorka bd, Pticica bd (19:30-22)

subota; 25.11.

7-18: ivka bd , ivakika bd, apricot bd, Mukica bd, Elvira bd, Bubica bd, srecica bd, Maja bd, macek bd (do 16), Matilda bd, mommy_plesačica bd, anchi(sd), (8-15), dille bd (do 16h), davorka (do 15), Tea sd1, anchie76 bd (7-12), jmaja bd (7-13), bebach bd
13-18 (što više "friških"): maxi bd, tanja_b bd, ana.m bd (od 14:30)
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## Amelie32

Bebach malo si nam reducirala listu !  :Grin:

----------


## apricot

četvrtak; 23.11. 

9-13 (3 osobe): ivakika bd, apricot bd, Inesica sd, Nika bd, dille bd (od 11h), momze bd (od 10-14), Mischa 
13-16 (7 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd, ana.m bd, dille bd (do 15.30), arte bd, Veki bd 
16-20 (10 osoba): ivka bd, Mukica bd, srecica bd, Viola bd, VedranaV sd (18-20) 

petak; 24.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): ivka bd, ivakika bd, apricot bd, Inesica sd, Nika bd, dille bd (od 11h), hildegard bd (od oko 10 h), Mischa 
13-16 (10 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd, dille bd (do 15.30), arte bd, hildegard bd 
16-20 (20 osoba): ivakika bd, srecica bd, macek sd (16-19),Viola bd, @n@ bd s mm (18-20), arte bd 
20-23 (20 osoba): ivka bd , ivakika bd, Iva M. bd, Mukica sd, Mamma San bd, srecica bd, tanja_b bd, Viola bd, @n@ bd s mm, davorka bd, Pticica bd (19:30-22) 

subota; 25.11. 

7-18: ivka bd , ivakika bd, apricot bd, Mukica bd, Elvira bd, Bubica bd, srecica bd, Maja bd, macek bd (do 16), Matilda bd, mommy_plesačica bd, anchi(sd), (8-15), dille bd (do 16h), davorka (do 15), Tea sd1, anchie76 bd (7-12), jmaja bd (7-13), buby bd (8-12), amelie32 bd (8-12) , jmarija bd (7-13),  bebach bd 
13-18 (što više "friških"): maxi bd, tanja_b bd, ana.m bd (od 14:30) , tatek s MZ i Vedranom 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.): tatek s MZ i Vedranom

----------


## ms. ivy

četvrtak; 23.11. 

9-13 (3 osobe): ivakika bd, apricot bd, Inesica sd, Nika bd, dille bd (od 11h), momze bd (od 10-14), Mischa 
13-16 (7 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd, ana.m bd, dille bd (do 15.30), arte bd, Veki bd 
16-20 (10 osoba): ivka bd, Mukica bd, srecica bd, Viola bd, VedranaV sd (18-20) 

petak; 24.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): ivka bd, ivakika bd, apricot bd, Inesica sd, Nika bd, dille bd (od 11h), hildegard bd (od oko 10 h), Mischa 
13-16 (10 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd, dille bd (do 15.30), arte bd, hildegard bd 
16-20 (20 osoba): ivakika bd, srecica bd, macek sd (16-19),Viola bd, @n@ bd s mm (18-20), arte bd 
20-23 (20 osoba): ivka bd , ivakika bd, Iva M. bd, Mukica sd, Mamma San bd, srecica bd, tanja_b bd, Viola bd, @n@ bd s mm, davorka bd, Pticica bd (19:30-22) 

subota; 25.11. 

7-18: ivka bd , ivakika bd, apricot bd, Mukica bd, Elvira bd, Bubica bd, srecica bd, Maja bd, macek bd (do 16), Matilda bd, mommy_plesačica bd, anchi(sd), (8-15), dille bd (do 16h), davorka (do 15), Tea sd1, anchie76 bd (7-12), jmaja bd (7-13), buby bd (8-12), amelie32 bd (8-12) , jmarija bd (7-13),  bebach bd 
13-18 (što više "friških"): maxi bd, tanja_b bd, ana.m bd (od 14:30) , tatek s MZ i Vedranom, ms. ivy bd
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.): tatek s MZ i Vedranom

----------


## momze

ja mislim da cu moci i u petak.  :D 

četvrtak; 23.11.

9-13 (3 osobe): ivakika bd, apricot bd, Inesica sd, Nika bd, dille bd (od 11h), momze bd (od 10-14), Mischa
13-16 (7 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd, ana.m bd, dille bd (do 15.30), arte bd, Veki bd
16-20 (10 osoba): ivka bd, Mukica bd, srecica bd, Viola bd, VedranaV sd (18-20)

petak; 24.11.

9-13 (7 osoba): ivka bd, ivakika bd, apricot bd, Inesica sd, Nika bd, dille bd (od 11h), hildegard bd (od oko 10 h), Mischa, momze bd (10-14)
13-16 (10 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd, dille bd (do 15.30), arte bd, hildegard bd
16-20 (20 osoba): ivakika bd, srecica bd, macek sd (16-19),Viola bd, @n@ bd s mm (18-20), arte bd
20-23 (20 osoba): ivka bd , ivakika bd, Iva M. bd, Mukica sd, Mamma San bd, srecica bd, tanja_b bd, Viola bd, @n@ bd s mm, davorka bd, Pticica bd (19:30-22)

subota; 25.11.

7-18: ivka bd , ivakika bd, apricot bd, Mukica bd, Elvira bd, Bubica bd, srecica bd, Maja bd, macek bd (do 16), Matilda bd, mommy_plesačica bd, anchi(sd), (8-15), dille bd (do 16h), davorka (do 15), Tea sd1, anchie76 bd (7-12), jmaja bd (7-13), buby bd (8-12), amelie32 bd (8-12) , jmarija bd (7-13), bebach bd
13-18 (što više "friških"): maxi bd, tanja_b bd, ana.m bd (od 14:30) , tatek s MZ i Vedranom, ms. ivy bd
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.): tatek s MZ i Vedranom

----------


## Ivček

četvrtak; 23.11. 

9-13 (3 osobe): ivakika bd, apricot bd, Inesica sd, Nika bd, dille bd (od 11h), momze bd (od 10-14), Mischa 
13-16 (7 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd, ana.m bd, dille bd (do 15.30), arte bd, Veki bd 
16-20 (10 osoba): ivka bd, Mukica bd, srecica bd, Viola bd, VedranaV sd (18-20) 

petak; 24.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): ivka bd, ivakika bd, apricot bd, Inesica sd, Nika bd, dille bd (od 11h), hildegard bd (od oko 10 h), Mischa, momze bd (10-14) 
13-16 (10 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd, dille bd (do 15.30), arte bd, hildegard bd 
16-20 (20 osoba): ivakika bd, srecica bd, macek sd (16-19),Viola bd, @n@ bd s mm (18-20), arte bd 
20-23 (20 osoba): ivka bd , ivakika bd, Iva M. bd, Mukica sd, Mamma San bd, srecica bd, tanja_b bd, Viola bd, @n@ bd s mm, davorka bd, Pticica bd (19:30-22) 

subota; 25.11. 

7-18: ivka bd , ivakika bd, apricot bd, Mukica bd, Elvira bd, Bubica bd, srecica bd, Maja bd, macek bd (do 16), Matilda bd, mommy_plesačica bd, anchi(sd), (8-15), dille bd (do 16h), davorka (do 15), Tea sd1, anchie76 bd (7-12), jmaja bd (7-13), buby bd (8-12), amelie32 bd (8-12) , jmarija bd (7-13), bebach bd 
13-18 (što više "friških"): maxi bd, tanja_b bd, ana.m bd (od 14:30) , tatek s MZ i Vedranom, ms. ivy bd; Ivček sd
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.): tatek s MZ i Vedranom

----------


## Jaca2006

ja bih se prijavila u petak i subotu u periodu od 13- 16 h; ali ja imam djevojcicu staru tri i pol mjeseca pa ukoliko to ne predstavlja problem, mislim to da dodjem s njom, rado bih pomogla

----------


## apricot

Jaco, na svim našim akcijama je djece skoro toliko koliko i nas.
Slobodno dođi sa svojom curicom, pa ćeš na licu mjesta procijeniti može li ona to izdržati.
Mi možemo   :Wink:

----------


## čokolada

četvrtak; 23.11. 

9-13 (3 osobe): ivakika bd, apricot bd, Inesica sd, Nika bd, dille bd (od 11h), momze bd (od 10-14), Mischa 
13-16 (7 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd, ana.m bd, dille bd (do 15.30), arte bd, Veki bd, čokolada (14-17) 
16-20 (10 osoba): ivka bd, Mukica bd, srecica bd, Viola bd, VedranaV sd (18-20) 

petak; 24.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): ivka bd, ivakika bd, apricot bd, Inesica sd, Nika bd, dille bd (od 11h), hildegard bd (od oko 10 h), Mischa, momze bd (10-14), čokolada (11.30-) 
13-16 (10 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd, dille bd (do 15.30), arte bd, hildegard bd, čokolada (13-15.30) 
16-20 (20 osoba): ivakika bd, srecica bd, macek sd (16-19),Viola bd, @n@ bd s mm (18-20), arte bd 
20-23 (20 osoba): ivka bd , ivakika bd, Iva M. bd, Mukica sd, Mamma San bd, srecica bd, tanja_b bd, Viola bd, @n@ bd s mm, davorka bd, Pticica bd (19:30-22) 

subota; 25.11. 

7-18: ivka bd , ivakika bd, apricot bd, Mukica bd, Elvira bd, Bubica bd, srecica bd, Maja bd, macek bd (do 16), Matilda bd, mommy_plesačica bd, anchi(sd), (8-15), dille bd (do 16h), davorka (do 15), Tea sd1, anchie76 bd (7-12), jmaja bd (7-13), buby bd (8-12), amelie32 bd (8-12) , jmarija bd (7-13), bebach bd 
13-18 (što više "friških"): maxi bd, tanja_b bd, ana.m bd (od 14:30) , tatek s MZ i Vedranom, ms. ivy bd; Ivček sd 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.): tatek s MZ i Vedranom
_________________

----------


## Amelie32

Eto dopisat ću se i za petak, ionako moram donijeti robicu za prodaju.  :Smile:  

četvrtak; 23.11. 

9-13 (3 osobe): ivakika bd, apricot bd, Inesica sd, Nika bd, dille bd (od 11h), momze bd (od 10-14), Mischa 
13-16 (7 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd, ana.m bd, dille bd (do 15.30), arte bd, Veki bd, čokolada (14-17) 
16-20 (10 osoba): ivka bd, Mukica bd, srecica bd, Viola bd, VedranaV sd (18-20) 

petak; 24.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): ivka bd, ivakika bd, apricot bd, Inesica sd, Nika bd, dille bd (od 11h), hildegard bd (od oko 10 h), Mischa, momze bd (10-14), čokolada (11.30-) 
13-16 (10 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd, dille bd (do 15.30), arte bd, hildegard bd, čokolada (13-15.30), amelie32 bd 
16-20 (20 osoba): ivakika bd, srecica bd, macek sd (16-19),Viola bd, @n@ bd s mm (18-20), arte bd 
20-23 (20 osoba): ivka bd , ivakika bd, Iva M. bd, Mukica sd, Mamma San bd, srecica bd, tanja_b bd, Viola bd, @n@ bd s mm, davorka bd, Pticica bd (19:30-22) 

subota; 25.11. 

7-18: ivka bd , ivakika bd, apricot bd, Mukica bd, Elvira bd, Bubica bd, srecica bd, Maja bd, macek bd (do 16), Matilda bd, mommy_plesačica bd, anchi(sd), (8-15), dille bd (do 16h), davorka (do 15), Tea sd1, anchie76 bd (7-12), jmaja bd (7-13), buby bd (8-12), amelie32 bd (8-12) , jmarija bd (7-13), bebach bd 
13-18 (što više "friških"): maxi bd, tanja_b bd, ana.m bd (od 14:30) , tatek s MZ i Vedranom, ms. ivy bd; Ivček sd 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.): tatek s MZ i Vedranom

----------


## Jaca2006

četvrtak; 23.11. 

9-13 (3 osobe): ivakika bd, apricot bd, Inesica sd, Nika bd, dille bd (od 11h), momze bd (od 10-14), Mischa 
13-16 (7 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd, ana.m bd, dille bd (do 15.30), arte bd, Veki bd, čokolada (14-17) 
16-20 (10 osoba): ivka bd, Mukica bd, srecica bd, Viola bd, VedranaV sd (18-20) 

petak; 24.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): ivka bd, ivakika bd, apricot bd, Inesica sd, Nika bd, dille bd (od 11h), hildegard bd (od oko 10 h), Mischa, momze bd (10-14), čokolada (11.30-) 
13-16 (10 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd, dille bd (do 15.30), arte bd, hildegard bd, čokolada (13-15.30), amelie32 bd; jaca2006 sd 
16-20 (20 osoba): ivakika bd, srecica bd, macek sd (16-19),Viola bd, @n@ bd s mm (18-20), arte bd 
20-23 (20 osoba): ivka bd , ivakika bd, Iva M. bd, Mukica sd, Mamma San bd, srecica bd, tanja_b bd, Viola bd, @n@ bd s mm, davorka bd, Pticica bd (19:30-22) 

subota; 25.11. 

7-18: ivka bd , ivakika bd, apricot bd, Mukica bd, Elvira bd, Bubica bd, srecica bd, Maja bd, macek bd (do 16), Matilda bd, mommy_plesačica bd, anchi(sd), (8-15), dille bd (do 16h), davorka (do 15), Tea sd1, anchie76 bd (7-12), jmaja bd (7-13), buby bd (8-12), amelie32 bd (8-12) , jmarija bd (7-13), bebach bd 
13-18 (što više "friških"): maxi bd, tanja_b bd, ana.m bd (od 14:30) , tatek s MZ i Vedranom, ms. ivy bd; Ivček sd; jaca2006 sd (13-16) 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.): tatek s MZ i Vedranom

----------


## jadro

> ja bih se prijavila u petak i subotu u periodu od 13- 16 h; ali ja imam djevojcicu staru tri i pol mjeseca pa ukoliko to ne predstavlja problem, mislim to da dodjem s njom, rado bih pomogla


ja cu samo ovo napisati...sa tri i pol mjseca su manji "problem" nego ovi stariji, mali vragovi sto puzu/hodaju, stavljaju sve u usta, vade van iz kutije nakon sto ja stavim unutra, spavaju jaaaaako malo, ako i toliko (ja to sve iz osobnog iskustva sa svojim djetetom)...jedino ako je Ilona u pitanju, onda je to opet neka druga prica   :Smile:

----------


## Iva M.

četvrtak; 23.11. 

9-13 (3 osobe): ivakika bd, apricot bd, Inesica sd, Nika bd, dille bd (od 11h), momze bd (od 10-14), Mischa 
13-16 (7 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd, ana.m bd, dille bd (do 15.30), arte bd, Veki bd, čokolada (14-17) 
16-20 (10 osoba): ivka bd, Mukica bd, srecica bd, Viola bd, VedranaV sd (18-20) 

petak; 24.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): ivka bd, ivakika bd, apricot bd, Inesica sd, Nika bd, dille bd (od 11h), hildegard bd (od oko 10 h), Mischa, momze bd (10-14), čokolada (11.30-) 
13-16 (10 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd, dille bd (do 15.30), arte bd, hildegard bd, čokolada (13-15.30), amelie32 bd; jaca2006 sd 
16-20 (20 osoba): ivakika bd, srecica bd, macek sd (16-19),Viola bd, @n@ bd s mm (18-20), arte bd 
20-23 (20 osoba): ivka bd , ivakika bd, Iva M. bd, Mukica sd, Mamma San bd, srecica bd, tanja_b bd, Viola bd, @n@ bd s mm, davorka bd, Pticica bd (19:30-22) 

subota; 25.11. 

7-18: ivka bd , ivakika bd, apricot bd, Mukica bd, Elvira bd, Bubica bd, srecica bd, Maja bd, macek bd (do 16), Matilda bd, mommy_plesačica bd, anchi(sd), (8-15), dille bd (do 16h), davorka (do 15), Tea sd1, anchie76 bd (7-12), jmaja bd (7-13), buby bd (8-12), amelie32 bd (8-12) , jmarija bd (7-13), bebach bd 
13-18 (što više "friških"): maxi bd, tanja_b bd, ana.m bd (od 14:30) , tatek s MZ i Vedranom, ms. ivy bd; Ivček sd; jaca2006 sd (13-16), Iva M. sd (od 14) 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.): tatek s MZ i Vedranom

Prijavljujem se još i za subotu, ali obzirom da dolazim sa Krešicom ne garantiram da ćemo izdržati do kraja.

----------


## apricot

cure, "sklizak" nam je četvrtak poopdne...
 :Heart:

----------


## mamazika

četvrtak; 23.11. 

9-13 (3 osobe): ivakika bd, apricot bd, Inesica sd, Nika bd, dille bd (od 11h), momze bd (od 10-14), Mischa 
13-16 (7 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd, ana.m bd, dille bd (do 15.30), arte bd, Veki bd, čokolada (14-17) 
16-20 (10 osoba): ivka bd, Mukica bd, srecica bd, Viola bd, VedranaV sd (18-20) 

petak; 24.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): ivka bd, ivakika bd, apricot bd, Inesica sd, Nika bd, dille bd (od 11h), hildegard bd (od oko 10 h), Mischa, momze bd (10-14), čokolada (11.30-) 
13-16 (10 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd, dille bd (do 15.30), arte bd, hildegard bd, čokolada (13-15.30), amelie32 bd; jaca2006 sd 
16-20 (20 osoba): ivakika bd, srecica bd, macek sd (16-19),Viola bd, @n@ bd s mm (18-20), arte bd 
20-23 (20 osoba): ivka bd , ivakika bd, Iva M. bd, Mukica sd, Mamma San bd, srecica bd, tanja_b bd, Viola bd, @n@ bd s mm, davorka bd, Pticica bd (19:30-22) 

subota; 25.11. 

7-18: ivka bd , ivakika bd, apricot bd, Mukica bd, Elvira bd, Bubica bd, srecica bd, Maja bd, macek bd (do 16), Matilda bd, mommy_plesačica bd, anchi(sd), (8-15), dille bd (do 16h), davorka (do 15), Tea sd1, anchie76 bd (7-12), jmaja bd (7-13), buby bd (8-12), amelie32 bd (8-12) , jmarija bd (7-13), bebach bd, mamazika (do 16)
13-18 (što više "friških"): maxi bd, tanja_b bd, ana.m bd (od 14:30) , tatek s MZ i Vedranom, ms. ivy bd; Ivček sd; jaca2006 sd (13-16), Iva M. sd (od 14) 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.): tatek s MZ i Vedranom

----------


## dolega

četvrtak; 23.11.


9-13 (3 osobe): ivakika bd, apricot bd, Inesica sd, Nika bd, dille bd (od 11h), momze bd (od 10-14), Mischa 
13-16 (7 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd, ana.m bd, dille bd (do 15.30), arte bd, Veki bd, čokolada (14-17) 
16-20 (10 osoba): ivka bd, Mukica bd, srecica bd, Viola bd, VedranaV sd (18-20) 

petak; 24.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): ivka bd, ivakika bd, apricot bd, Inesica sd, Nika bd, dille bd (od 11h), hildegard bd (od oko 10 h), Mischa, momze bd (10-14), čokolada (11.30-) dolega (9.30-12)
13-16 (10 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd, dille bd (do 15.30), arte bd, hildegard bd, čokolada (13-15.30), amelie32 bd; jaca2006 sd 
16-20 (20 osoba): ivakika bd, srecica bd, macek sd (16-19),Viola bd, @n@ bd s mm (18-20), arte bd 
20-23 (20 osoba): ivka bd , ivakika bd, Iva M. bd, Mukica sd, Mamma San bd, srecica bd, tanja_b bd, Viola bd, @n@ bd s mm, davorka bd, Pticica bd (19:30-22) 

subota; 25.11. 

7-18: ivka bd , ivakika bd, apricot bd, Mukica bd, Elvira bd, Bubica bd, srecica bd, Maja bd, macek bd (do 16), Matilda bd, mommy_plesačica bd, anchi(sd), (8-15), dille bd (do 16h), davorka (do 15), Tea sd1, anchie76 bd (7-12), jmaja bd (7-13), buby bd (8-12), amelie32 bd (8-12) , jmarija bd (7-13), bebach bd, mamazika (do 16) 
13-18 (što više "friških"): maxi bd, tanja_b bd, ana.m bd (od 14:30) , tatek s MZ i Vedranom, ms. ivy bd; Ivček sd; jaca2006 sd (13-16), Iva M. sd (od 14) 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.): tatek s MZ i Vedranom




vidim da me netko izbrisao.

----------


## studena

Morem ja u četvrtak popodne ,ali iza 17 poslije posla

----------


## apricot

super, studena!

----------


## pinocchio

za vikend smo nas dvije same pa baš neću biti od koristi, ali ću se zapisati za petak. dolazim bliže 9 kada lada zaspi i  ostajem do kad treba.

četvrtak; 23.11. 


9-13 (3 osobe): ivakika bd, apricot bd, Inesica sd, Nika bd, dille bd (od 11h), momze bd (od 10-14), Mischa 
13-16 (7 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd, ana.m bd, dille bd (do 15.30), arte bd, Veki bd, čokolada (14-17) 
16-20 (10 osoba): ivka bd, Mukica bd, srecica bd, Viola bd, VedranaV sd (18-20) 

petak; 24.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): ivka bd, ivakika bd, apricot bd, Inesica sd, Nika bd, dille bd (od 11h), hildegard bd (od oko 10 h), Mischa, momze bd (10-14), čokolada (11.30-) dolega (9.30-12) 
13-16 (10 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd, dille bd (do 15.30), arte bd, hildegard bd, čokolada (13-15.30), amelie32 bd; jaca2006 sd 
16-20 (20 osoba): ivakika bd, srecica bd, macek sd (16-19),Viola bd, @n@ bd s mm (18-20), arte bd 
20-23 (20 osoba): ivka bd , ivakika bd, Iva M. bd, Mukica sd, Mamma San bd, srecica bd, tanja_b bd, Viola bd, @n@ bd s mm, davorka bd, Pticica bd (19:30-22); pinocchio bd 

subota; 25.11. 

7-18: ivka bd , ivakika bd, apricot bd, Mukica bd, Elvira bd, Bubica bd, srecica bd, Maja bd, macek bd (do 16), Matilda bd, mommy_plesačica bd, anchi(sd), (8-15), dille bd (do 16h), davorka (do 15), Tea sd1, anchie76 bd (7-12), jmaja bd (7-13), buby bd (8-12), amelie32 bd (8-12) , jmarija bd (7-13), bebach bd, mamazika (do 16) 
13-18 (što više "friških"): maxi bd, tanja_b bd, ana.m bd (od 14:30) , tatek s MZ i Vedranom, ms. ivy bd; Ivček sd; jaca2006 sd (13-16), Iva M. sd (od 14) 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.): tatek s MZ i Vedranom

----------


## Školjkica

tako mi je krivo što neću moći pomoći kao ranije
u četvratk smo kod doktora na pregledu očiju, a u petak ću probat, al neću se zapisat, teško je s njom neš radit, teška za nosit dugo a i neće više dugo bit u marami, a subotu se nadam da će tata čuvat
žarko se nadam da ću bar malo pomoći

----------


## Isabel

*Rado bi pomogla, ali ne znam kako!* Ovo mi je prvi put, jer sam na Rodi tek 3 mjeseca! Htjela bi sudjelovati, ali ne znam kako !?!   :Embarassed:  Može upute, malo pojašnjenja za mene "djevicu"! Što da radim, gdje da dođem, gdje se prijavim, kako da pomognem...
Hvala unaprijed!  :Love:

----------


## ivakika

Isabel, imas PP  :Smile:

----------


## pcelica

četvrtak; 23.11. 


9-13 (3 osobe): ivakika bd, apricot bd, Inesica sd, Nika bd, dille bd (od 11h), momze bd (od 10-14), Mischa 
13-16 (7 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd, ana.m bd, dille bd (do 15.30), arte bd, Veki bd, čokolada (14-17) 
16-20 (10 osoba): ivka bd, Mukica bd, srecica bd, Viola bd, VedranaV sd (18-20) 

petak; 24.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): ivka bd, ivakika bd, apricot bd, Inesica sd, Nika bd, dille bd (od 11h), hildegard bd (od oko 10 h), Mischa, momze bd (10-14), čokolada (11.30-) dolega (9.30-12) 
13-16 (10 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd, dille bd (do 15.30), arte bd, hildegard bd, čokolada (13-15.30), amelie32 bd; jaca2006 sd 
16-20 (20 osoba): ivakika bd, srecica bd, macek sd (16-19),Viola bd, @n@ bd s mm (18-20), arte bd 
20-23 (20 osoba): ivka bd , ivakika bd, Iva M. bd, Mukica sd, Mamma San bd, srecica bd, tanja_b bd, Viola bd, @n@ bd s mm, davorka bd, Pticica bd (19:30-22); pinocchio bd; pčelica bd; tira bd;

subota; 25.11. 

7-18: ivka bd , ivakika bd, apricot bd, Mukica bd, Elvira bd, Bubica bd, srecica bd, Maja bd, macek bd (do 16), Matilda bd, mommy_plesačica bd, anchi(sd), (8-15), dille bd (do 16h), davorka (do 15), Tea sd1, anchie76 bd (7-12), jmaja bd (7-13), buby bd (8-12), amelie32 bd (8-12) , jmarija bd (7-13), bebach bd, mamazika (do 16) 
13-18 (što više "friških"): maxi bd, tanja_b bd, ana.m bd (od 14:30) , tatek s MZ i Vedranom, ms. ivy bd; Ivček sd; jaca2006 sd (13-16), Iva M. sd (od 14) 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.): tatek s MZ i Vedranom

----------


## ana.m

Nažalost moram se prebaciti s četvrtka na petak, jer mi je u četvrtak muž na putu pa nema ko biti s Jankecom.
Evo slijedi raspored

----------


## ana.m

četvrtak; 23.11. 


9-13 (3 osobe): ivakika bd, apricot bd, Inesica sd, Nika bd, dille bd (od 11h), momze bd (od 10-14), Mischa 
13-16 (7 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd, dille bd (do 15.30), arte bd, Veki bd, čokolada (14-17) 
16-20 (10 osoba): ivka bd, Mukica bd, srecica bd, Viola bd, VedranaV sd (18-20) 

petak; 24.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): ivka bd, ivakika bd, apricot bd, Inesica sd, Nika bd, dille bd (od 11h), hildegard bd (od oko 10 h), Mischa, momze bd (10-14), čokolada (11.30-) dolega (9.30-12) 
13-16 (10 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd,dille bd (do 15.30), arte bd, hildegard bd, čokolada (13-15.30), amelie32 bd; jaca2006 sd ana.m bd (od 14)
16-20 (20 osoba): ivakika bd, srecica bd, macek sd (16-19),Viola bd, @n@ bd s mm (18-20), arte bd, ana.m bd (do 18-možda i malo duže) 
20-23 (20 osoba): ivka bd , ivakika bd, Iva M. bd, Mukica sd, Mamma San bd, srecica bd, tanja_b bd, Viola bd, @n@ bd s mm, davorka bd, Pticica bd (19:30-22); pinocchio bd; pčelica bd; tira bd; 

subota; 25.11. 

7-18: ivka bd , ivakika bd, apricot bd, Mukica bd, Elvira bd, Bubica bd, srecica bd, Maja bd, macek bd (do 16), Matilda bd, mommy_plesačica bd, anchi(sd), (8-15), dille bd (do 16h), davorka (do 15), Tea sd1, anchie76 bd (7-12), jmaja bd (7-13), buby bd (8-12), amelie32 bd (8-12) , jmarija bd (7-13), bebach bd, mamazika (do 16) 
13-18 (što više "friških"): maxi bd, tanja_b bd, ana.m bd (od 14:30) , tatek s MZ i Vedranom, ms. ivy bd; Ivček sd; jaca2006 sd (13-16), Iva M. sd (od 14) 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.): tatek s MZ i Vedranom

----------


## pujica

Isabel i ja ćemo doć u četvrtak od 18-20 ak nas primate

----------


## apricot

razmislit ćemo...   :Wink:

----------


## Roza

četvrtak; 23.11. 


9-13 (3 osobe): ivakika bd, apricot bd, Inesica sd, Nika bd, dille bd (od 11h), momze bd (od 10-14), Mischa 
13-16 (7 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd, dille bd (do 15.30), arte bd, Veki bd, čokolada (14-17) 
16-20 (10 osoba): ivka bd, Mukica bd, srecica bd, Viola bd, VedranaV sd (18-20), Roza (17-20, sd + MM)

petak; 24.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): ivka bd, ivakika bd, apricot bd, Inesica sd, Nika bd, dille bd (od 11h), hildegard bd (od oko 10 h), Mischa, momze bd (10-14), čokolada (11.30-) dolega (9.30-12) 
13-16 (10 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd,dille bd (do 15.30), arte bd, hildegard bd, čokolada (13-15.30), amelie32 bd; jaca2006 sd ana.m bd (od 14) 
16-20 (20 osoba): ivakika bd, srecica bd, macek sd (16-19),Viola bd, @n@ bd s mm (18-20), arte bd, ana.m bd (do 18-možda i malo duže) 
20-23 (20 osoba): ivka bd , ivakika bd, Iva M. bd, Mukica sd, Mamma San bd, srecica bd, tanja_b bd, Viola bd, @n@ bd s mm, davorka bd, Pticica bd (19:30-22); pinocchio bd; pčelica bd; tira bd; 

subota; 25.11. 

7-18: ivka bd , ivakika bd, apricot bd, Mukica bd, Elvira bd, Bubica bd, srecica bd, Maja bd, macek bd (do 16), Matilda bd, mommy_plesačica bd, anchi(sd), (8-15), dille bd (do 16h), davorka (do 15), Tea sd1, anchie76 bd (7-12), jmaja bd (7-13), buby bd (8-12), amelie32 bd (8-12) , jmarija bd (7-13), bebach bd, mamazika (do 16) 
13-18 (što više "friških"): maxi bd, tanja_b bd, ana.m bd (od 14:30) , tatek s MZ i Vedranom, ms. ivy bd; Ivček sd; jaca2006 sd (13-16), Iva M. sd (od 14) 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.): tatek s MZ i Vedranom

----------


## Nika

par preinaka.
na zalost mm nece moci u subotu popodne.


četvrtak; 23.11.


9-13 (3 osobe): ivakika bd, apricot bd, Inesica sd, Nika bd (10-14), dille bd (od 11h), momze bd (od 10-14), Mischa
13-16 (7 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd, dille bd (do 15.30), arte bd, Veki bd, čokolada (14-17)
16-20 (10 osoba): ivka bd, Mukica bd, srecica bd, Viola bd, VedranaV sd (18-20), Roza (17-20, sd + MM)

petak; 24.11.

9-13 (7 osoba): ivka bd, ivakika bd, apricot bd, Inesica sd, Nika bd, dille bd (od 11h), hildegard bd (od oko 10 h), Mischa, momze bd (10-14), čokolada (11.30-) dolega (9.30-12)
13-16 (10 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd,dille bd (do 15.30), arte bd, hildegard bd, čokolada (13-15.30), amelie32 bd; jaca2006 sd ana.m bd (od 14)
16-20 (20 osoba): ivakika bd, srecica bd, macek sd (16-19),Viola bd, @n@ bd s mm (18-20), arte bd, ana.m bd (do 18-možda i malo duže)
20-23 (20 osoba): ivka bd , ivakika bd, Iva M. bd, Mukica sd, Mamma San bd, srecica bd, tanja_b bd, Viola bd, @n@ bd s mm, davorka bd, Pticica bd (19:30-22); pinocchio bd; pčelica bd; tira bd;

subota; 25.11.

7-18: ivka bd , ivakika bd, apricot bd, Mukica bd, Elvira bd, Bubica bd, srecica bd, Maja bd, macek bd (do 16), Matilda bd, mommy_plesačica bd, anchi(sd), (8-15), dille bd (do 16h), davorka (do 15), Tea sd1, anchie76 bd (7-12), jmaja bd (7-13), buby bd (8-12), amelie32 bd (8-12) , jmarija bd (7-13), bebach bd, mamazika (do 16)
13-18 (što više "friških"): maxi bd, tanja_b bd, ana.m bd (od 14:30) , tatek s MZ i Vedranom, ms. ivy bd; Ivček sd; jaca2006 sd (13-16), Iva M. sd (od 14), Nika bd (7-9)
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.): tatek s MZ i Vedranom

----------


## apricot

treba nas još u četvrtak popodne i u petak popodne i navečer...
 :Heart:

----------


## tatek

Ak sam dobro brojal fali slijedece:

cet (16-20h): 4 osobe

pet (16-20h): 12 osoba  :shock: 
pet (20-23h): 5 osoba

Jel tako?

----------


## tatek

Daj malo reci za nas neupucene koji tip posla se radi u to doba?
Jel ima smisla dolaziti s djecom na to?

Pretpostavljam
- primaju stvari
- stavljaju etikete
- upisuju u kompjuter
- sortiraju stvari (to mogu i veci klinci tipa Vedran uz nadzor roditelja ...)

Jos nesto?

----------


## Pticica

Došla bi u četvrtak s mišicom, ali da li bi mi netko mogao pokazati kako je zavezati u maramu. :?

----------


## Isabel

Ja sam se javila Ivakiki da dolazimo (nas dvije) u četvrtak polike posla (znaći oko 18h) u pomoć, tako da na nas možete takođr računati. Mi smo inaće buduće trudnice, prviputa u sudjelovanju, ali svakako NE i zadnji! tek smo počele  :D !

----------


## apricot

Isabel, super!
Pujica je već javila da dolazite.

tatek, roba se zaprima do 19 sati.

poslije toga se razvrstava po veličinama i vrsti, pa se ono što ide na vješalice stavlja na vješalice, a ono što će biti izloženo na stolovima, stavlja se u kutije.

svaki komad robe MORA BITI označen Rodinim kartončićem sa šifrom i cijenom (to je već napisano, splinta se na licu mjesta).


Dakle, jako nam treba još ljudi u petak
 :Heart:

----------


## tatek

> Isabel, super!
> Pujica je već javila da dolazite.
> 
> tatek, roba se zaprima do 19 sati.
> 
> poslije toga se razvrstava po veličinama i vrsti, pa se ono što ide na vješalice stavlja na vješalice, a ono što će biti izloženo na stolovima, stavlja se u kutije.
> 
> svaki komad robe MORA BITI označen Rodinim kartončićem sa šifrom i cijenom (to je već napisano, splinta se na licu mjesta).
> 
> ...


Ajd, vidjet cemo kaj se da napraviti, i tak nemamo nikakav program u klubu ovaj petak ...

----------


## čokolada

Moguće da i ja skočim još u petak poslije posla, oko 20.30

----------


## Mony

Jel me necete, il me prvi iza mene nije quotao   :Razz: 


četvrtak; 23.11.


9-13 (3 osobe): ivakika bd, apricot bd, Inesica sd, Nika bd (10-14), dille bd (od 11h), momze bd (od 10-14), Mischa
13-16 (7 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd, dille bd (do 15.30), arte bd, Veki bd, čokolada (14-17)
16-20 (10 osoba): ivka bd, Mukica bd, srecica bd, Viola bd, VedranaV sd (18-20), Roza (17-20, sd + MM)

petak; 24.11.

9-13 (7 osoba): ivka bd, ivakika bd, apricot bd, Inesica sd, Nika bd, dille bd (od 11h), hildegard bd (od oko 10 h), Mischa, momze bd (10-14), čokolada (11.30-) dolega (9.30-12)
13-16 (10 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd,dille bd (do 15.30), arte bd, hildegard bd, čokolada (13-15.30), amelie32 bd; jaca2006 sd ana.m bd (od 14)
16-20 (20 osoba): ivakika bd, srecica bd, macek sd (16-19),Viola bd, @n@ bd s mm (18-20), arte bd, ana.m bd (do 18-možda i malo duže)
20-23 (20 osoba): ivka bd , ivakika bd, Iva M. bd, Mukica sd, Mamma San bd, srecica bd, tanja_b bd, Viola bd, @n@ bd s mm, davorka bd, Pticica bd (19:30-22); pinocchio bd; pčelica bd; tira bd;

subota; 25.11.

7-18: ivka bd , ivakika bd, apricot bd, Mukica bd, Elvira bd, Bubica bd, srecica bd, Maja bd, macek bd (do 16), Matilda bd, mommy_plesačica bd, anchi(sd), (8-15), dille bd (do 16h), davorka (do 15), Tea sd1, anchie76 bd (7-12), jmaja bd (7-13), buby bd (8-12), amelie32 bd (8-12) , jmarija bd (7-13), bebach bd, mamazika (do 16)
13-18 (što više "friških"): maxi bd, tanja_b bd, ana.m bd (od 14:30) , Mony bd (13-16), tatek s MZ i Vedranom, ms. ivy bd; Ivček sd; jaca2006 sd (13-16), Iva M. sd (od 14), Nika bd (7-9)
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.): tatek s MZ i Vedranom

----------


## Nera

četvrtak; 23.11. 


9-13 (3 osobe): ivakika bd, apricot bd, Inesica sd, Nika bd (10-14), dille bd (od 11h), momze bd (od 10-14), Mischa 
13-16 (7 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd, dille bd (do 15.30), arte bd, Veki bd, čokolada (14-17), nera sd (12-15)
16-20 (10 osoba): ivka bd, Mukica bd, srecica bd, Viola bd, VedranaV sd (18-20), Roza (17-20, sd + MM) 

petak; 24.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): ivka bd, ivakika bd, apricot bd, Inesica sd, Nika bd, dille bd (od 11h), hildegard bd (od oko 10 h), Mischa, momze bd (10-14), čokolada (11.30-) dolega (9.30-12), nera sd
13-16 (10 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd,dille bd (do 15.30), arte bd, hildegard bd, čokolada (13-15.30), amelie32 bd; jaca2006 sd ana.m bd (od 14), nera sd (do 15)
16-20 (20 osoba): ivakika bd, srecica bd, macek sd (16-19),Viola bd, @n@ bd s mm (18-20), arte bd, ana.m bd (do 18-možda i malo duže) 
20-23 (20 osoba): ivka bd , ivakika bd, Iva M. bd, Mukica sd, Mamma San bd, srecica bd, tanja_b bd, Viola bd, @n@ bd s mm, davorka bd, Pticica bd (19:30-22); pinocchio bd; pčelica bd; tira bd; 

subota; 25.11. 

7-18: ivka bd , ivakika bd, apricot bd, Mukica bd, Elvira bd, Bubica bd, srecica bd, Maja bd, macek bd (do 16), Matilda bd, mommy_plesačica bd, anchi(sd), (8-15), dille bd (do 16h), davorka (do 15), Tea sd1, anchie76 bd (7-12), jmaja bd (7-13), buby bd (8-12), amelie32 bd (8-12) , jmarija bd (7-13), bebach bd, mamazika (do 16) 
13-18 (što više "friških"): maxi bd, tanja_b bd, ana.m bd (od 14:30) , Mony bd (13-16), tatek s MZ i Vedranom, ms. ivy bd; Ivček sd; jaca2006 sd (13-16), Iva M. sd (od 14), Nika bd (7-9) 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.): tatek s MZ i Vedranom

----------


## Pticica

> Jel me necete, il me prvi iza mene nije quotao


Dok sam ja radila reply, ti si stavila reply i tako si izvisila s popisa  :Smile:

----------


## tatek

Eto, i mi se dogovorili da dodjemo u petak svih cetvero od cca 16:30 pa do daljnjega ...


četvrtak; 23.11. 


9-13 (3 osobe): ivakika bd, apricot bd, Inesica sd, Nika bd (10-14), dille bd (od 11h), momze bd (od 10-14), Mischa 
13-16 (7 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd, dille bd (do 15.30), arte bd, Veki bd, čokolada (14-17), nera sd (12-15)
16-20 (10 osoba): ivka bd, Mukica bd, srecica bd, Viola bd, VedranaV sd (18-20), Roza (17-20, sd + MM) 

petak; 24.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): ivka bd, ivakika bd, apricot bd, Inesica sd, Nika bd, dille bd (od 11h), hildegard bd (od oko 10 h), Mischa, momze bd (10-14), čokolada (11.30-) dolega (9.30-12), nera sd
13-16 (10 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd,dille bd (do 15.30), arte bd, hildegard bd, čokolada (13-15.30), amelie32 bd; jaca2006 sd ana.m bd (od 14), nera sd (do 15)
16-20 (20 osoba): ivakika bd, srecica bd, macek sd (16-19),Viola bd, @n@ bd s mm (18-20), arte bd, ana.m bd (do 18-možda i malo duže), tatek & MZ sd 
20-23 (20 osoba): ivka bd , ivakika bd, Iva M. bd, Mukica sd, Mamma San bd, srecica bd, tanja_b bd, Viola bd, @n@ bd s mm, davorka bd, Pticica bd (19:30-22); pinocchio bd; pčelica bd; tira bd; 

subota; 25.11. 

7-18: ivka bd , ivakika bd, apricot bd, Mukica bd, Elvira bd, Bubica bd, srecica bd, Maja bd, macek bd (do 16), Matilda bd, mommy_plesačica bd, anchi(sd), (8-15), dille bd (do 16h), davorka (do 15), Tea sd1, anchie76 bd (7-12), jmaja bd (7-13), buby bd (8-12), amelie32 bd (8-12) , jmarija bd (7-13), bebach bd, mamazika (do 16) 
13-18 (što više "friških"): maxi bd, tanja_b bd, ana.m bd (od 14:30) , Mony bd (13-16), tatek s MZ i Vedranom, ms. ivy bd; Ivček sd; jaca2006 sd (13-16), Iva M. sd (od 14), Nika bd (7-9) 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):

----------


## studena

Ajd neka netko ubaci i mene u četvrtak iza 17

----------


## ivarica

četvrtak; 23.11. 


9-13 (3 osobe): ivakika bd, apricot bd, Inesica sd, Nika bd (10-14), dille bd (od 11h), momze bd (od 10-14), Mischa 
13-16 (7 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd, dille bd (do 15.30), arte bd, Veki bd, čokolada (14-17), nera sd (12-15) 
16-20 (10 osoba): ivka bd, Mukica bd, srecica bd, Viola bd, VedranaV sd (18-20), Roza (17-20, sd + MM) 

petak; 24.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): ivakika bd, apricot bd, Inesica sd, Nika bd, dille bd (od 11h), hildegard bd (od oko 10 h), Mischa, momze bd (10-14), čokolada (11.30-) dolega (9.30-12), nera sd 
13-16 (10 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd,dille bd (do 15.30), arte bd, hildegard bd, čokolada (13-15.30), amelie32 bd; jaca2006 sd ana.m bd (od 14), nera sd (do 15) 
16-20 (20 osoba): ivakika bd, srecica bd, macek sd (16-19),Viola bd, @n@ bd s mm (18-20), arte bd, ana.m bd (do 18-možda i malo duže), tatek & MZ sd , studena (17-nadalje)
20-23 (20 osoba): ivakika bd, Iva M. bd, Mukica sd, Mamma San bd, srecica bd, tanja_b bd, Viola bd, @n@ bd s mm, davorka bd, Pticica bd (19:30-22); pinocchio bd; pčelica bd; tira bd; 

subota; 25.11. 

7-18: ivka bd , ivakika bd, apricot bd, Mukica bd, Elvira bd, Bubica bd, srecica bd, Maja bd, macek bd (do 16), Matilda bd, mommy_plesačica bd, anchi(sd), (8-15), dille bd (do 16h), davorka (do 15), Tea sd1, anchie76 bd (7-12), jmaja bd (7-13), buby bd (8-12), amelie32 bd (8-12) , jmarija bd (7-13), bebach bd, mamazika (do 16) 
13-18 (što više "friških"): maxi bd, tanja_b bd, ana.m bd (od 14:30) , Mony bd (13-16), tatek s MZ i Vedranom, ms. ivy bd; Ivček sd; jaca2006 sd (13-16), Iva M. sd (od 14), Nika bd (7-9) 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):

----------


## Bubica

četvrtak; 23.11. 


9-13 (3 osobe): ivakika bd, apricot bd, Inesica sd, Nika bd (10-14), dille bd (od 11h), momze bd (od 10-14), Mischa 
13-16 (7 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd, dille bd (do 15.30), arte bd, Veki bd, čokolada (14-17), nera sd (12-15) 
16-20 (10 osoba): ivka bd, Mukica bd, srecica bd, Viola bd, VedranaV sd (18-20), Roza (17-20, sd + MM), studena (iza 17)

petak; 24.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): ivka bd, ivakika bd, apricot bd, Inesica sd, Nika bd, dille bd (od 11h), hildegard bd (od oko 10 h), Mischa, momze bd (10-14), čokolada (11.30-) dolega (9.30-12), nera sd 
13-16 (10 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd,dille bd (do 15.30), arte bd, hildegard bd, čokolada (13-15.30), amelie32 bd; jaca2006 sd ana.m bd (od 14), nera sd (do 15) 
16-20 (20 osoba): ivakika bd, srecica bd, macek sd (16-19),Viola bd, @n@ bd s mm (18-20), arte bd, ana.m bd (do 18-možda i malo duže), tatek & MZ sd 
20-23 (20 osoba): ivka bd , ivakika bd, Iva M. bd, Mukica sd, Mamma San bd, srecica bd, tanja_b bd, Viola bd, @n@ bd s mm, davorka bd, Pticica bd (19:30-22); pinocchio bd; pčelica bd; tira bd; 

subota; 25.11. 

7-18: ivka bd , ivakika bd, apricot bd, Mukica bd, Elvira bd, srecica bd, Maja bd, macek bd (do 16), Matilda bd, mommy_plesačica bd, anchi(sd), (8-15), dille bd (do 16h), davorka (do 15), Tea sd1, anchie76 bd (7-12), jmaja bd (7-13), buby bd (8-12), amelie32 bd (8-12) , jmarija bd (7-13), bebach bd, mamazika (do 16) 
13-18 (što više "friških"): maxi bd, tanja_b bd, ana.m bd (od 14:30) , Mony bd (13-16), tatek s MZ i Vedranom, ms. ivy bd; Ivček sd; jaca2006 sd (13-16), Iva M. sd (od 14), Nika bd (7-9) 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):


studena, tebe sam ubacila a mene izbacila u subotu. nažalost (ili ipak na sreću  :Razz:  ) idem na put ovaj vikend.

----------


## Bubica

i krivi smajlić sam uspjela ubaciti...

----------


## eva

Doći ćemo i mi ako neće padati kiša.

četvrtak; 23.11. 


9-13 (3 osobe): ivakika bd, apricot bd, Inesica sd, Nika bd (10-14), dille bd (od 11h), momze bd (od 10-14), Mischa 
13-16 (7 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd, dille bd (do 15.30), arte bd, Veki bd, čokolada (14-17), nera sd (12-15) , eva sd (od 14)
16-20 (10 osoba): ivka bd, Mukica bd, srecica bd, Viola bd, VedranaV sd (18-20), Roza (17-20, sd + MM), studena (iza 17) 

petak; 24.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): ivka bd, ivakika bd, apricot bd, Inesica sd, Nika bd, dille bd (od 11h), hildegard bd (od oko 10 h), Mischa, momze bd (10-14), čokolada (11.30-) dolega (9.30-12), nera sd 
13-16 (10 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd,dille bd (do 15.30), arte bd, hildegard bd, čokolada (13-15.30), amelie32 bd; jaca2006 sd ana.m bd (od 14), nera sd (do 15), eva sd (od 14) 
16-20 (20 osoba): ivakika bd, srecica bd, macek sd (16-19),Viola bd, @n@ bd s mm (18-20), arte bd, ana.m bd (do 18-možda i malo duže), tatek & MZ sd 
20-23 (20 osoba): ivka bd , ivakika bd, Iva M. bd, Mukica sd, Mamma San bd, srecica bd, tanja_b bd, Viola bd, @n@ bd s mm, davorka bd, Pticica bd (19:30-22); pinocchio bd; pčelica bd; tira bd; 

subota; 25.11. 

7-18: ivka bd , ivakika bd, apricot bd, Mukica bd, Elvira bd, srecica bd, Maja bd, macek bd (do 16), Matilda bd, mommy_plesačica bd, anchi(sd), (8-15), dille bd (do 16h), davorka (do 15), Tea sd1, anchie76 bd (7-12), jmaja bd (7-13), buby bd (8-12), amelie32 bd (8-12) , jmarija bd (7-13), bebach bd, mamazika (do 16) 
13-18 (što više "friških"): maxi bd, tanja_b bd, ana.m bd (od 14:30) , Mony bd (13-16), tatek s MZ i Vedranom, ms. ivy bd; Ivček sd; jaca2006 sd (13-16), Iva M. sd (od 14), Nika bd (7-9) 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):

----------


## Brunda

četvrtak; 23.11. 


9-13 (3 osobe): ivakika bd, apricot bd, Inesica sd, Nika bd (10-14), dille bd (od 11h), momze bd (od 10-14), Mischa 
13-16 (7 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd, dille bd (do 15.30), arte bd, Veki bd, čokolada (14-17), nera sd (12-15) , eva sd (od 14) 
16-20 (10 osoba): ivka bd, Mukica bd, srecica bd, Viola bd, VedranaV sd (18-20), Roza (17-20, sd + MM), studena (iza 17) 

petak; 24.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): ivka bd, ivakika bd, apricot bd, Inesica sd, Nika bd, dille bd (od 11h), hildegard bd (od oko 10 h), Mischa, momze bd (10-14), čokolada (11.30-) dolega (9.30-12), nera sd 
13-16 (10 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd,dille bd (do 15.30), arte bd, hildegard bd, čokolada (13-15.30), amelie32 bd; jaca2006 sd ana.m bd (od 14), nera sd (do 15), eva sd (od 14) 
16-20 (20 osoba): ivakika bd, srecica bd, macek sd (16-19),Viola bd, @n@ bd s mm (18-20), arte bd, ana.m bd (do 18-možda i malo duže), tatek & MZ sd 
20-23 (20 osoba): ivka bd , ivakika bd, Iva M. bd, Mukica sd, Mamma San bd, srecica bd, tanja_b bd, Viola bd, @n@ bd s mm, davorka bd, Pticica bd (19:30-22); pinocchio bd; pčelica bd; tira bd; Brunda bd

subota; 25.11. 

7-18: ivka bd , ivakika bd, apricot bd, Mukica bd, Elvira bd, srecica bd, Maja bd, macek bd (do 16), Matilda bd, mommy_plesačica bd, anchi(sd), (8-15), dille bd (do 16h), davorka (do 15), Tea sd1, anchie76 bd (7-12), jmaja bd (7-13), buby bd (8-12), amelie32 bd (8-12) , jmarija bd (7-13), bebach bd, mamazika (do 16) 
13-18 (što više "friških"): maxi bd, tanja_b bd, ana.m bd (od 14:30) , Mony bd (13-16), tatek s MZ i Vedranom, ms. ivy bd; Ivček sd; jaca2006 sd (13-16), Iva M. sd (od 14), Nika bd (7-9) 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):

----------


## Inesica

meni propao plan. brišem se sa liste

četvrtak; 23.11. 


9-13 (3 osobe): ivakika bd, apricot bd, Nika bd (10-14), dille bd (od 11h), momze bd (od 10-14), Mischa 
13-16 (7 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd, dille bd (do 15.30), arte bd, Veki bd, čokolada (14-17), nera sd (12-15) , eva sd (od 14) 
16-20 (10 osoba): ivka bd, Mukica bd, srecica bd, Viola bd, VedranaV sd (18-20), Roza (17-20, sd + MM), studena (iza 17) 

petak; 24.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): ivka bd, ivakika bd, apricot bd, Nika bd, dille bd (od 11h), hildegard bd (od oko 10 h), Mischa, momze bd (10-14), čokolada (11.30-) dolega (9.30-12), nera sd 
13-16 (10 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd,dille bd (do 15.30), arte bd, hildegard bd, čokolada (13-15.30), amelie32 bd; jaca2006 sd ana.m bd (od 14), nera sd (do 15), eva sd (od 14) 
16-20 (20 osoba): ivakika bd, srecica bd, macek sd (16-19),Viola bd, @n@ bd s mm (18-20), arte bd, ana.m bd (do 18-možda i malo duže), tatek & MZ sd 
20-23 (20 osoba): ivka bd , ivakika bd, Iva M. bd, Mukica sd, Mamma San bd, srecica bd, tanja_b bd, Viola bd, @n@ bd s mm, davorka bd, Pticica bd (19:30-22); pinocchio bd; pčelica bd; tira bd; Brunda bd

subota; 25.11. 

7-18: ivka bd , ivakika bd, apricot bd, Mukica bd, Elvira bd, srecica bd, Maja bd, macek bd (do 16), Matilda bd, mommy_plesačica bd, anchi(sd), (8-15), dille bd (do 16h), davorka (do 15), Tea sd1, anchie76 bd (7-12), jmaja bd (7-13), buby bd (8-12), amelie32 bd (8-12) , jmarija bd (7-13), bebach bd, mamazika (do 16) 
13-18 (što više "friških"): maxi bd, tanja_b bd, ana.m bd (od 14:30) , Mony bd (13-16), tatek s MZ i Vedranom, ms. ivy bd; Ivček sd; jaca2006 sd (13-16), Iva M. sd (od 14), Nika bd (7-9) 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## Zoila

četvrtak; 23.11. 


9-13 (3 osobe): ivakika bd, apricot bd, Nika bd (10-14), dille bd (od 11h), momze bd (od 10-14), Mischa 
13-16 (7 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd, dille bd (do 15.30), arte bd, Veki bd, čokolada (14-17), nera sd (12-15) , eva sd (od 14) 
16-20 (10 osoba): ivka bd, Mukica bd, srecica bd, Viola bd, VedranaV sd (18-20), Roza (17-20, sd + MM), studena (iza 17) 

petak; 24.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): ivka bd, ivakika bd, apricot bd, Nika bd, dille bd (od 11h), hildegard bd (od oko 10 h), Mischa, momze bd (10-14), čokolada (11.30-) dolega (9.30-12), nera sd 
13-16 (10 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd,dille bd (do 15.30), arte bd, hildegard bd, čokolada (13-15.30), amelie32 bd; jaca2006 sd ana.m bd (od 14), nera sd (do 15), eva sd (od 14) 
16-20 (20 osoba): ivakika bd, srecica bd, macek sd (16-19),Viola bd, @n@ bd s mm (18-20), arte bd, ana.m bd (do 18-možda i malo duže), tatek & MZ sd 
20-23 (20 osoba): ivka bd , ivakika bd, Iva M. bd, Mukica sd, Mamma San bd, srecica bd, tanja_b bd, Viola bd, @n@ bd s mm, davorka bd, Pticica bd (19:30-22); pinocchio bd; pčelica bd; tira bd; Brunda bd ; Zoila bd (21-23)

subota; 25.11. 

7-18: ivka bd , ivakika bd, apricot bd, Mukica bd, Elvira bd, srecica bd, Maja bd, macek bd (do 16), Matilda bd, mommy_plesačica bd, anchi(sd), (8-15), dille bd (do 16h), davorka (do 15), Tea sd1, anchie76 bd (7-12), jmaja bd (7-13), buby bd (8-12), amelie32 bd (8-12) , jmarija bd (7-13), bebach bd, mamazika (do 16) 
13-18 (što više "friških"): maxi bd, tanja_b bd, ana.m bd (od 14:30) , Mony bd (13-16), tatek s MZ i Vedranom, ms. ivy bd; Ivček sd; jaca2006 sd (13-16), Iva M. sd (od 14), Nika bd (7-9) 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.); Zoila bd (7-9)

----------


## Zoila

zaboravila sam reci da u petak mozda uspijem doci i ranije od 21 sat (posebno ako neko moze meni snimit Milicev putopis, nemam video, a jedino to gledam na TV)   :Razz:

----------


## tatek

> zaboravila sam reci da u petak mozda uspijem doci i ranije od 21 sat (posebno ako neko moze meni snimit Milicev putopis, nemam video, a jedino to gledam na TV)


Ajd, mi cemo se zrtvovat   :Wink:  , i mi ga rado pogledamo ...

----------


## lucij@

Došla bi i ja u petak oko 18 sati ako imate posla za trudnicu.

----------


## Ljubičica~~

četvrtak; 23.11. 


9-13 (3 osobe): ivakika bd, apricot bd, Nika bd (10-14), dille bd (od 11h), momze bd (od 10-14), Mischa 
13-16 (7 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd, dille bd (do 15.30), arte bd, Veki bd, čokolada (14-17), nera sd (12-15) , eva sd (od 14) 
16-20 (10 osoba): ivka bd, Mukica bd, srecica bd, Viola bd, VedranaV sd (18-20), Roza (17-20, sd + MM), studena (iza 17) 

petak; 24.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): ivka bd, ivakika bd, apricot bd, Nika bd, dille bd (od 11h), hildegard bd (od oko 10 h), Mischa, momze bd (10-14), čokolada (11.30-) dolega (9.30-12), nera sd 
13-16 (10 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd,dille bd (do 15.30), arte bd, hildegard bd, čokolada (13-15.30), amelie32 bd; jaca2006 sd ana.m bd (od 14), nera sd (do 15), eva sd (od 14) 
16-20 (20 osoba): ivakika bd, srecica bd, macek sd (16-19),Viola bd, @n@ bd s mm (18-20), arte bd, ana.m bd (do 18-možda i malo duže), tatek & MZ sd 
20-23 (20 osoba): ivka bd , ivakika bd, Iva M. bd, Mukica sd, Mamma San bd, srecica bd, tanja_b bd, Viola bd, @n@ bd s mm, davorka bd, Pticica bd (19:30-22); pinocchio bd; pčelica bd; tira bd; Brunda bd ; Zoila bd (21-23); Ljubicica~~(18-21);

subota; 25.11. 

7-18: ivka bd , ivakika bd, apricot bd, Mukica bd, Elvira bd, srecica bd, Maja bd, macek bd (do 16), Matilda bd, mommy_plesačica bd, anchi(sd), (8-15), dille bd (do 16h), davorka (do 15), Tea sd1, anchie76 bd (7-12), jmaja bd (7-13), buby bd (8-12), amelie32 bd (8-12) , jmarija bd (7-13), bebach bd, mamazika (do 16) 
13-18 (što više "friških"): maxi bd, tanja_b bd, ana.m bd (od 14:30) , Mony bd (13-16), tatek s MZ i Vedranom, ms. ivy bd; Ivček sd; jaca2006 sd (13-16), Iva M. sd (od 14), Nika bd (7-9) 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.); Zoila bd (7-9) ;Ljubicica~~(7-13)

----------


## studena

Bubica  :Kiss:

----------


## Mirta30

četvrtak; 23.11. 


9-13 (3 osobe): ivakika bd, apricot bd, Nika bd (10-14), dille bd (od 11h), momze bd (od 10-14), Mischa 
13-16 (7 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd, dille bd (do 15.30), arte bd, Veki bd, čokolada (14-17), nera sd (12-15) , eva sd (od 14) 
16-20 (10 osoba): ivka bd, Mukica bd, srecica bd, Viola bd, VedranaV sd (18-20), Roza (17-20, sd + MM), studena (iza 17) 

petak; 24.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): ivka bd, ivakika bd, apricot bd, Nika bd, dille bd (od 11h), hildegard bd (od oko 10 h), Mischa, momze bd (10-14), čokolada (11.30-) dolega (9.30-12), nera sd 
13-16 (10 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd,dille bd (do 15.30), arte bd, hildegard bd, čokolada (13-15.30), amelie32 bd; jaca2006 sd ana.m bd (od 14), nera sd (do 15), eva sd (od 14) 
16-20 (20 osoba): ivakika bd, srecica bd, macek sd (16-19),Viola bd, @n@ bd s mm (18-20), arte bd, ana.m bd (do 18-možda i malo duže), tatek & MZ sd, Mirta30 "bd" (od 19 -22)
20-23 (20 osoba): ivka bd , ivakika bd, Iva M. bd, Mukica sd, Mamma San bd, srecica bd, tanja_b bd, Viola bd, @n@ bd s mm, davorka bd, Pticica bd (19:30-22); pinocchio bd; pčelica bd; tira bd; Brunda bd ; Zoila bd (21-23); Ljubicica~~(18-21);Mirta30 "bd" (od 19 -22)

subota; 25.11. 

7-18: ivka bd , ivakika bd, apricot bd, Mukica bd, Elvira bd, srecica bd, Maja bd, macek bd (do 16), Matilda bd, mommy_plesačica bd, anchi(sd), (8-15), dille bd (do 16h), davorka (do 15), Tea sd1, anchie76 bd (7-12), jmaja bd (7-13), buby bd (8-12), amelie32 bd (8-12) , jmarija bd (7-13), bebach bd, mamazika (do 16) 
13-18 (što više "friških"): maxi bd, tanja_b bd, ana.m bd (od 14:30) , Mony bd (13-16), tatek s MZ i Vedranom, ms. ivy bd; Ivček sd; jaca2006 sd (13-16), Iva M. sd (od 14), Nika bd (7-9) 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.); Zoila bd (7-9) ;Ljubicica~~(7-13)

----------


## lucij@

četvrtak; 23.11. 


9-13 (3 osobe): ivakika bd, apricot bd, Nika bd (10-14), dille bd (od 11h), momze bd (od 10-14), Mischa 
13-16 (7 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd, dille bd (do 15.30), arte bd, Veki bd, čokolada (14-17), nera sd (12-15) , eva sd (od 14) 
16-20 (10 osoba): ivka bd, Mukica bd, srecica bd, Viola bd, VedranaV sd (18-20), Roza (17-20, sd + MM), studena (iza 17) 

petak; 24.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): ivka bd, ivakika bd, apricot bd, Nika bd, dille bd (od 11h), hildegard bd (od oko 10 h), Mischa, momze bd (10-14), čokolada (11.30-) dolega (9.30-12), nera sd 
13-16 (10 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd,dille bd (do 15.30), arte bd, hildegard bd, čokolada (13-15.30), amelie32 bd; jaca2006 sd ana.m bd (od 14), nera sd (do 15), eva sd (od 14) 
16-20 (20 osoba): ivakika bd, srecica bd, macek sd (16-19),Viola bd, @n@ bd s mm (18-20), arte bd, ana.m bd (do 18-možda i malo duže), tatek & MZ sd, Mirta30 "bd" (od 19 -22), lucij@ bd (od 18 - 21) 
20-23 (20 osoba): ivka bd , ivakika bd, Iva M. bd, Mukica sd, Mamma San bd, srecica bd, tanja_b bd, Viola bd, @n@ bd s mm, davorka bd, Pticica bd (19:30-22); pinocchio bd; pčelica bd; tira bd; Brunda bd ; Zoila bd (21-23); Ljubicica~~(18-21);Mirta30 "bd" (od 19 -22) 

subota; 25.11. 

7-18: ivka bd , ivakika bd, apricot bd, Mukica bd, Elvira bd, srecica bd, Maja bd, macek bd (do 16), Matilda bd, mommy_plesačica bd, anchi(sd), (8-15), dille bd (do 16h), davorka (do 15), Tea sd1, anchie76 bd (7-12), jmaja bd (7-13), buby bd (8-12), amelie32 bd (8-12) , jmarija bd (7-13), bebach bd, mamazika (do 16) 
13-18 (što više "friških"): maxi bd, tanja_b bd, ana.m bd (od 14:30) , Mony bd (13-16), tatek s MZ i Vedranom, ms. ivy bd; Ivček sd; jaca2006 sd (13-16), Iva M. sd (od 14), Nika bd (7-9) 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.); Zoila bd (7-9) ;Ljubicica~~(7-13)

----------


## Ivček

četvrtak; 23.11. 


9-13 (3 osobe): ivakika bd, apricot bd, Nika bd (10-14), dille bd (od 11h), momze bd (od 10-14), Mischa, Ivček sd (10-12)
13-16 (7 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd, dille bd (do 15.30), arte bd, Veki bd, čokolada (14-17), nera sd (12-15) , eva sd (od 14) 
16-20 (10 osoba): ivka bd, Mukica bd, srecica bd, Viola bd, VedranaV sd (18-20), Roza (17-20, sd + MM), studena (iza 17) 

petak; 24.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): ivka bd, ivakika bd, apricot bd, Nika bd, dille bd (od 11h), hildegard bd (od oko 10 h), Mischa, momze bd (10-14), čokolada (11.30-) dolega (9.30-12), nera sd ; Ivček sd (9:30-11:30)
13-16 (10 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd,dille bd (do 15.30), arte bd, hildegard bd, čokolada (13-15.30), amelie32 bd; jaca2006 sd ana.m bd (od 14), nera sd (do 15), eva sd (od 14) 
16-20 (20 osoba): ivakika bd, srecica bd, macek sd (16-19),Viola bd, @n@ bd s mm (18-20), arte bd, ana.m bd (do 18-možda i malo duže), tatek & MZ sd, Mirta30 "bd" (od 19 -22), lucij@ bd (od 18 - 21) 
20-23 (20 osoba): ivka bd , ivakika bd, Iva M. bd, Mukica sd, Mamma San bd, srecica bd, tanja_b bd, Viola bd, @n@ bd s mm, davorka bd, Pticica bd (19:30-22); pinocchio bd; pčelica bd; tira bd; Brunda bd ; Zoila bd (21-23); Ljubicica~~(18-21);Mirta30 "bd" (od 19 -22) 

subota; 25.11. 

7-18: ivka bd , ivakika bd, apricot bd, Mukica bd, Elvira bd, srecica bd, Maja bd, macek bd (do 16), Matilda bd, mommy_plesačica bd, anchi(sd), (8-15), dille bd (do 16h), davorka (do 15), Tea sd1, anchie76 bd (7-12), jmaja bd (7-13), buby bd (8-12), amelie32 bd (8-12) , jmarija bd (7-13), bebach bd, mamazika (do 16) 
13-18 (što više "friških"): maxi bd, tanja_b bd, ana.m bd (od 14:30) , Mony bd (13-16), tatek s MZ i Vedranom, ms. ivy bd; Ivček sd; jaca2006 sd (13-16), Iva M. sd (od 14), Nika bd (7-9) 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.); Zoila bd (7-9) ;Ljubicica~~(7-13)

----------


## Cvrčak

četvrtak; 23.11. 

9-13 (3 osobe): ivakika bd, apricot bd, Inesica sd, Nika bd, dille bd (od 11h), momze bd (od 10-14) 
13-16 (7 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd, ana.m bd, dille bd (do 15.30), arte bd, Veki bd 
16-20 (10 osoba): ivka bd, Mukica bd, srecica bd, Viola bd, VedranaV sd (18-20), cvrčak sd i sm (nadam se)

petak; 24.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): ivka bd, ivakika bd, apricot bd, Inesica sd, Nika bd, dille bd (od 11h), hildegard bd (od oko 10 h) 
13-16 (10 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd, dille bd (do 15.30), arte bd, hildegard bd 
16-20 (20 osoba): ivakika bd, srecica bd, macek sd (16-19),Viola bd, @n@ bd s mm (18-20), arte bd, cvrčak bd (od 18)
20-23 (20 osoba): ivka bd , ivakika bd, Iva M. bd, Mukica sd, Mamma San bd, srecica bd, tanja_b bd, Viola bd, @n@ bd s mm, davorka bd, Pticica bd (19:30-22) 

subota; 25.11. 

7-18: ivka bd , ivakika bd, apricot bd, Mukica bd, Elvira bd, Bubica bd, srecica bd, Maja bd, macek bd (do 16), Matilda bd, mommy_plesačica bd, anchi(sd), (8-15), dille bd (do 16h), davorka (do 15), Tea sd1, anchie76 bd (7-12), jmaja bd (7-13), cvrčak
13-18 (što više "friških"): maxi bd, tanja_b bd, ana.m bd (od 14:30) 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## Roza

Cvrčak, koji si ti to popis kopirala? Prilično si nas desetkovala. Molim te upiši se ponovo, na zadnji popis...

----------


## anchi

četvrtak; 23.11.


9-13 (3 osobe): ivakika bd, apricot bd, Nika bd (10-14), dille bd (od 11h), momze bd (od 10-14), Mischa, Ivček sd (10-12)
13-16 (7 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd, dille bd (do 15.30), arte bd, Veki bd, čokolada (14-17), nera sd (12-15) , eva sd (od 14)
16-20 (10 osoba): ivka bd, Mukica bd, srecica bd, Viola bd, VedranaV sd (18-20), Roza (17-20, sd + MM), studena (iza 17)

petak; 24.11.

9-13 (7 osoba): ivka bd, ivakika bd, apricot bd, Nika bd, dille bd (od 11h), hildegard bd (od oko 10 h), Mischa, momze bd (10-14), čokolada (11.30-) dolega (9.30-12), nera sd ; Ivček sd (9:30-11:30)
13-16 (10 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd,dille bd (do 15.30), arte bd, hildegard bd, čokolada (13-15.30), amelie32 bd; jaca2006 sd ana.m bd (od 14), nera sd (do 15), eva sd (od 14)
16-20 (20 osoba): ivakika bd, srecica bd, macek sd (16-19),Viola bd, @n@ bd s mm (18-20), arte bd, ana.m bd (do 18-možda i malo duže), tatek & MZ sd, Mirta30 "bd" (od 19 -22), lucij@ bd (od 18 - 21)
20-23 (20 osoba): ivka bd , ivakika bd, Iva M. bd, Mukica sd, Mamma San bd, srecica bd, tanja_b bd, Viola bd, @n@ bd s mm, davorka bd, Pticica bd (19:30-22); pinocchio bd; pčelica bd; tira bd; Brunda bd ; Zoila bd (21-23); Ljubicica~~(18-21);Mirta30 "bd" (od 19 -22)

subota; 25.11.

7-18: ivka bd , ivakika bd, apricot bd, Mukica bd, Elvira bd, srecica bd, Maja bd, macek bd (do 16), Matilda bd, mommy_plesačica bd, anchi sd(8-...), (8-15), dille bd (do 16h), davorka (do 15), Tea sd1, anchie76 bd (7-12), jmaja bd (7-13), buby bd (8-12), amelie32 bd (8-12) , jmarija bd (7-13), bebach bd, mamazika (do 16)
13-18 (što više "friških"): maxi bd, tanja_b bd, ana.m bd (od 14:30) , Mony bd (13-16), tatek s MZ i Vedranom, ms. ivy bd; Ivček sd; jaca2006 sd (13-16), Iva M. sd (od 14), Nika bd (7-9)
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.); Zoila bd (7-9) ;Ljubicica~~(7-13)

----------


## apricot

vi koji dolazite sutra, i panirate duže ostati... toplo se obucite - prilično je hladno.

----------


## Nika

sutra smo bez bake.

četvrtak; 23.11.

9-13 (3 osobe): ivakika bd, apricot bd, Nika bd (10-14), dille bd (od 11h), momze bd (od 10-14), Mischa, Ivček sd (10-12)
13-16 (7 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd, dille bd (do 15.30), arte bd, Veki bd, čokolada (14-17), nera sd (12-15) , eva sd (od 14)
16-20 (10 osoba): ivka bd, Mukica bd, srecica bd, Viola bd, VedranaV sd (18-20), Roza (17-20, sd + MM), studena (iza 17)

petak; 24.11.

9-13 (7 osoba): ivka bd, ivakika bd, apricot bd, Nika sd, dille bd (od 11h), hildegard bd (od oko 10 h), Mischa, momze bd (10-14), čokolada (11.30-) dolega (9.30-12), nera sd ; Ivček sd (9:30-11:30)
13-16 (10 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd,dille bd (do 15.30), arte bd, hildegard bd, čokolada (13-15.30), amelie32 bd; jaca2006 sd ana.m bd (od 14), nera sd (do 15), eva sd (od 14)
16-20 (20 osoba): ivakika bd, srecica bd, macek sd (16-19),Viola bd, @n@ bd s mm (18-20), arte bd, ana.m bd (do 18-možda i malo duže), tatek & MZ sd, Mirta30 "bd" (od 19 -22), lucij@ bd (od 18 - 21)
20-23 (20 osoba): ivka bd , ivakika bd, Iva M. bd, Mukica sd, Mamma San bd, srecica bd, tanja_b bd, Viola bd, @n@ bd s mm, davorka bd, Pticica bd (19:30-22); pinocchio bd; pčelica bd; tira bd; Brunda bd ; Zoila bd (21-23); Ljubicica~~(18-21);Mirta30 "bd" (od 19 -22)

subota; 25.11.

7-18: ivka bd , ivakika bd, apricot bd, Mukica bd, Elvira bd, srecica bd, Maja bd, macek bd (do 16), Matilda bd, mommy_plesačica bd, anchi sd(8-...), (8-15), dille bd (do 16h), davorka (do 15), Tea sd1, anchie76 bd (7-12), jmaja bd (7-13), buby bd (8-12), amelie32 bd (8-12) , jmarija bd (7-13), bebach bd, mamazika (do 16)
13-18 (što više "friških"): maxi bd, tanja_b bd, ana.m bd (od 14:30) , Mony bd (13-16), tatek s MZ i Vedranom, ms. ivy bd; Ivček sd; jaca2006 sd (13-16), Iva M. sd (od 14), Nika bd (7-9)
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.); Zoila bd (7-9) ;Ljubicica~~(7-13)

----------


## momze

male izmjene za danas i upisujem se sutra. 

četvrtak; 23.11.

9-13 (3 osobe): ivakika bd, apricot bd, Nika bd (10-14), dille bd (od 11h), momze bd (od 10-14), Mischa, Ivček sd (10-12)
13-16 (7 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd, dille bd (do 15.30), arte bd, Veki bd, čokolada (14-17), nera sd (12-15) , eva sd (od 14)
16-20 (10 osoba): ivka bd, Mukica bd, srecica bd, Viola bd, VedranaV sd (18-20), Roza (17-20, sd + MM), studena (iza 17)

petak; 24.11.

9-13 (7 osoba): ivka bd, ivakika bd, apricot bd, Nika sd, dille bd (od 11h), hildegard bd (od oko 10 h), Mischa, momze bd (10-13), čokolada (11.30-) dolega (9.30-12), nera sd ; Ivček sd (9:30-11:30)
13-16 (10 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd,dille bd (do 15.30), arte bd, hildegard bd, čokolada (13-15.30), amelie32 bd; jaca2006 sd ana.m bd (od 14), nera sd (do 15), eva sd (od 14)
16-20 (20 osoba): ivakika bd, srecica bd, macek sd (16-19),Viola bd, @n@ bd s mm (18-20), arte bd, ana.m bd (do 18-možda i malo duže), tatek & MZ sd, Mirta30 "bd" (od 19 -22), lucij@ bd (od 18 - 21)
20-23 (20 osoba): ivka bd , ivakika bd, Iva M. bd, Mukica sd, Mamma San bd, srecica bd, tanja_b bd, Viola bd, @n@ bd s mm, davorka bd, Pticica bd (19:30-22); pinocchio bd; pčelica bd; tira bd; Brunda bd ; Zoila bd (21-23); Ljubicica~~(18-21);Mirta30 "bd" (od 19 -22)

subota; 25.11.

7-18: ivka bd , ivakika bd, apricot bd, Mukica bd, Elvira bd, srecica bd, Maja bd, macek bd (do 16), Matilda bd, mommy_plesačica bd, anchi sd(8-...), (8-15), dille bd (do 16h), davorka (do 15), Tea sd1, anchie76 bd (7-12), jmaja bd (7-13), buby bd (8-12), amelie32 bd (8-12) , jmarija bd (7-13), bebach bd, mamazika (do 16), momze bd (8:30-13)
13-18 (što više "friških"): maxi bd, tanja_b bd, ana.m bd (od 14:30) , Mony bd (13-16), tatek s MZ i Vedranom, ms. ivy bd; Ivček sd; jaca2006 sd (13-16), Iva M. sd (od 14), Nika bd (7-9)
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.); Zoila bd (7-9) ;Ljubicica~~(7-13)

----------


## Maja

četvrtak; 23.11.

9-13 (3 osobe): ivakika bd, apricot bd, Inesica sd, Nika bd, dille bd (od 11h), momze bd (od 10-14)
13-16 (7 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd, ana.m bd, dille bd (do 15.30), arte bd, Veki bd
16-20 (10 osoba): ivka bd, Mukica bd, srecica bd, Viola bd, VedranaV sd (18-20)

petak; 24.11.

9-13 (7 osoba): ivka bd, ivakika bd, apricot bd, Inesica sd, Nika bd, dille bd (od 11h), hildegard bd (od oko 10 h)
13-16 (10 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd, dille bd (do 15.30), arte bd, hildegard bd
16-20 (20 osoba): ivakika bd, srecica bd, macek sd (16-19),Viola bd, @n@ bd s mm (18-20), arte bd
20-23 (20 osoba): ivka bd , ivakika bd, Iva M. bd, Mukica sd, Mamma San bd, srecica bd, tanja_b bd, Viola bd, @n@ bd s mm, davorka bd, Pticica bd (19:30-22), Maja bd

subota; 25.11.

7-18: ivka bd , ivakika bd, apricot bd, Mukica bd, Elvira bd, Bubica bd, srecica bd, Maja bd, macek bd (do 16), Matilda bd, mommy_plesačica bd, anchi(sd), (8-15), dille bd (do 16h), davorka (do 15), Tea sd1, anchie76 bd (7-12), jmaja bd (7-13)
13-18 (što više "friških"): maxi bd, tanja_b bd, ana.m bd (od 14:30)
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## ivarica

četvrtak; 23.11. 

9-13 (3 osobe): ivakika bd, apricot bd, Inesica sd, Nika bd, dille bd (od 11h), momze bd (od 10-14) 
13-16 (7 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd, ana.m bd, dille bd (do 15.30), arte bd, Veki bd 
16-20 (10 osoba): ivka bd, Mukica bd, srecica bd, Viola bd, VedranaV sd (18-20) 

petak; 24.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): ivka bd, ivakika bd, apricot bd, Inesica sd, Nika bd, dille bd (od 11h), hildegard bd (od oko 10 h) 
13-16 (10 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd, dille bd (do 15.30), arte bd, hildegard bd 
16-20 (20 osoba): ivakika bd, srecica bd, macek sd (16-19),Viola bd, @n@ bd s mm (18-20), arte bd 
20-23 (20 osoba): ivakika bd, Iva M. bd, Mukica sd, Mamma San bd, srecica bd, tanja_b bd, Viola bd, @n@ bd s mm, davorka bd, Pticica bd (19:30-22), Maja bd 

subota; 25.11. 

7-18: ivka bd , ivakika bd, apricot bd, Mukica bd, Elvira bd, Bubica bd, srecica bd, Maja bd, macek bd (do 16), Matilda bd, mommy_plesačica bd, anchi(sd), (8-15), dille bd (do 16h), davorka (do 15), Tea sd1, anchie76 bd (7-12), jmaja bd (7-13) 
13-18 (što više "friških"): maxi bd, tanja_b bd, ana.m bd (od 14:30) 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)


moram se izbrisati iz ove nocne  :/

----------


## tatek

Majo, Majo, i ti si uzela neku prastaru verziju popisa ...

----------


## VedranaV

Evo ažurirane:

četvrtak; 23.11.

9-13 (3 osobe): ivakika bd, apricot bd, Nika bd (10-14), dille bd (od 11h), momze bd (od 10-14), Mischa, Ivček sd (10-12)
13-16 (7 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd, dille bd (do 15.30), arte bd, Veki bd, čokolada (14-17), nera sd (12-15) , eva sd (od 14)
16-20 (10 osoba): ivka bd, Mukica bd, srecica bd, Viola bd, VedranaV sd (18-20), Roza (17-20, sd + MM), studena (iza 17)

petak; 24.11.

9-13 (7 osoba): ivka bd, ivakika bd, apricot bd, Nika sd, dille bd (od 11h), hildegard bd (od oko 10 h), Mischa, momze bd (10-13), čokolada (11.30-) dolega (9.30-12), nera sd ; Ivček sd (9:30-11:30)
13-16 (10 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd,dille bd (do 15.30), arte bd, hildegard bd, čokolada (13-15.30), amelie32 bd; jaca2006 sd ana.m bd (od 14), nera sd (do 15), eva sd (od 14)
16-20 (20 osoba): ivakika bd, srecica bd, macek sd (16-19),Viola bd, @n@ bd s mm (18-20), arte bd, ana.m bd (do 18-možda i malo duže), tatek & MZ sd, Mirta30 "bd" (od 19 -22), lucij@ bd (od 18 - 21)
20-23 (20 osoba): ivakika bd, Iva M. bd, Mukica sd, Mamma San bd, srecica bd, tanja_b bd, Viola bd, @n@ bd s mm, davorka bd, Pticica bd (19:30-22); pinocchio bd; pčelica bd; tira bd; Brunda bd ; Zoila bd (21-23); Ljubicica~~(18-21);Mirta30 "bd" (od 19 -22), Maja bd 

subota; 25.11.

7-18: ivka bd , ivakika bd, apricot bd, Mukica bd, Elvira bd, srecica bd, Maja bd, macek bd (do 16), Matilda bd, mommy_plesačica bd, anchi sd(8-...), (8-15), dille bd (do 16h), davorka (do 15), Tea sd1, anchie76 bd (7-12), jmaja bd (7-13), buby bd (8-12), amelie32 bd (8-12) , jmarija bd (7-13), bebach bd, mamazika (do 16), momze bd (8:30-13)
13-18 (što više "friških"): maxi bd, tanja_b bd, ana.m bd (od 14:30) , Mony bd (13-16), tatek s MZ i Vedranom, ms. ivy bd; Ivček sd; jaca2006 sd (13-16), Iva M. sd (od 14), Nika bd (7-9)
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.); Zoila bd (7-9) ;Ljubicica~~(7-13)

----------


## casper

Evo ažurirane:

četvrtak; 23.11.

9-13 (3 osobe): ivakika bd, apricot bd, Nika bd (10-14), dille bd (od 11h), momze bd (od 10-14), Mischa, Ivček sd (10-12)
13-16 (7 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd, dille bd (do 15.30), arte bd, Veki bd, čokolada (14-17), nera sd (12-15) , eva sd (od 14)
16-20 (10 osoba): ivka bd, Mukica bd, srecica bd, Viola bd, VedranaV sd (18-20), Roza (17-20, sd + MM), studena (iza 17)

petak; 24.11.

9-13 (7 osoba): ivka bd, ivakika bd, apricot bd, Nika sd, dille bd (od 11h), hildegard bd (od oko 10 h), Mischa, momze bd (10-13), čokolada (11.30-) dolega (9.30-12), nera sd ; Ivček sd (9:30-11:30)
13-16 (10 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd,dille bd (do 15.30), arte bd, hildegard bd, čokolada (13-15.30), amelie32 bd; jaca2006 sd ana.m bd (od 14), nera sd (do 15), eva sd (od 14)
16-20 (20 osoba): ivakika bd, srecica bd, macek sd (16-19),Viola bd, @n@ bd s mm (18-20), arte bd, ana.m bd (do 18-možda i malo duže), tatek & MZ sd, Mirta30 "bd" (od 19 -22), lucij@ bd (od 18 - 21),casper
20-23 (20 osoba): ivakika bd, Iva M. bd, Mukica sd, Mamma San bd, srecica bd, tanja_b bd, Viola bd, @n@ bd s mm, davorka bd, Pticica bd (19:30-22); pinocchio bd; pčelica bd; tira bd; Brunda bd ; Zoila bd (21-23); Ljubicica~~(18-21);Mirta30 "bd" (od 19 -22), Maja bd

subota; 25.11.

7-18: ivka bd , ivakika bd, apricot bd, Mukica bd, Elvira bd, srecica bd, Maja bd, macek bd (do 16), Matilda bd, mommy_plesačica bd, anchi sd(8-...), (8-15), dille bd (do 16h), davorka (do 15), Tea sd1, anchie76 bd (7-12), jmaja bd (7-13), buby bd (8-12), amelie32 bd (8-12) , jmarija bd (7-13), bebach bd, mamazika (do 16), momze bd (8:30-13),casper

13-18 (što više "friških"): maxi bd, tanja_b bd, ana.m bd (od 14:30) , Mony bd (13-16), tatek s MZ i Vedranom, ms. ivy bd; Ivček sd; jaca2006 sd (13-16), Iva M. sd (od 14), Nika bd (7-9)
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.); Zoila bd (7-9) ;Ljubicica~~(7-13)

----------


## Maja

> Majo, Majo, i ti si uzela neku prastaru verziju popisa ...


ups, prva strana   :Embarassed:  
glavobolja

----------


## @n@

Evo ažurirane: 

četvrtak; 23.11. 

9-13 (3 osobe): ivakika bd, apricot bd, Nika bd (10-14), dille bd (od 11h), momze bd (od 10-14), Mischa, Ivček sd (10-12) 
13-16 (7 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd, dille bd (do 15.30), arte bd, Veki bd, čokolada (14-17), nera sd (12-15) , eva sd (od 14) 
16-20 (10 osoba): ivka bd, Mukica bd, srecica bd, Viola bd, VedranaV sd (18-20), Roza (17-20, sd + MM), studena (iza 17) 

petak; 24.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): ivka bd, ivakika bd, apricot bd, Nika sd, dille bd (od 11h), hildegard bd (od oko 10 h), Mischa, momze bd (10-13), čokolada (11.30-) dolega (9.30-12), nera sd ; Ivček sd (9:30-11:30) 
13-16 (10 osoba): maxi bd, apricot bd, kruna bd,dille bd (do 15.30), arte bd, hildegard bd, čokolada (13-15.30), amelie32 bd; jaca2006 sd ana.m bd (od 14), nera sd (do 15), eva sd (od 14) 
16-20 (20 osoba): ivakika bd, srecica bd, macek sd (16-19),Viola bd, @n@ bd s mm *i prijateljicom* (18-20), arte bd, ana.m bd (do 18-možda i malo duže), tatek & MZ sd, Mirta30 "bd" (od 19 -22), lucij@ bd (od 18 - 21),casper 
20-23 (20 osoba): ivakika bd, Iva M. bd, Mukica sd, Mamma San bd, srecica bd, tanja_b bd, Viola bd, @n@ bd s mm *i prijateljicom*, davorka bd, Pticica bd (19:30-22); pinocchio bd; pčelica bd; tira bd; Brunda bd ; Zoila bd (21-23); Ljubicica~~(18-21);Mirta30 "bd" (od 19 -22), Maja bd 

subota; 25.11. 

7-18: ivka bd , ivakika bd, apricot bd, Mukica bd, Elvira bd, srecica bd, Maja bd, macek bd (do 16), Matilda bd, mommy_plesačica bd, anchi sd(8-...), (8-15), dille bd (do 16h), davorka (do 15), Tea sd1, anchie76 bd (7-12), jmaja bd (7-13), buby bd (8-12), amelie32 bd (8-12) , jmarija bd (7-13), bebach bd, mamazika (do 16), momze bd (8:30-13),casper 

13-18 (što više "friških"): maxi bd, tanja_b bd, ana.m bd (od 14:30) , Mony bd (13-16), tatek s MZ i Vedranom, ms. ivy bd; Ivček sd; jaca2006 sd (13-16), Iva M. sd (od 14), Nika bd (7-9) 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.); Zoila bd (7-9) ;Ljubicica~~(7-13)

Evo, ja sam boldala dopisano. Vidimo se, jedva čekam!

----------


## Jaca2006

na zalost ja sutra ipak necu moci, pa cu se brisati 

subota; 25.11. 

7-18: ivka bd , ivakika bd, apricot bd, Mukica bd, Elvira bd, srecica bd, Maja bd, macek bd (do 16), Matilda bd, mommy_plesačica bd, anchi sd(8-...), (8-15), dille bd (do 16h), davorka (do 15), Tea sd1, anchie76 bd (7-12), jmaja bd (7-13), buby bd (8-12), amelie32 bd (8-12) , jmarija bd (7-13), bebach bd, mamazika (do 16), momze bd (8:30-13),casper 

13-18 (što više "friških"): maxi bd, tanja_b bd, ana.m bd (od 14:30) , Mony bd (13-16), tatek s MZ i Vedranom, ms. ivy bd; Ivček sd; (13-16), Iva M. sd (od 14), Nika bd (7-9) 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.); Zoila bd (7-9) ;Ljubicica~~(7-13)

----------


## apricot

Hvala svim forumašicama koje su jučer i danas "momački" potegle...
 :Heart:  

Molimo vas da sutra dođete u što većem broju...   :Love:

----------


## ninochka

subota; 25.11. 

7-18: ivka bd , ivakika bd, apricot bd, Mukica bd, Elvira bd, srecica bd, Maja bd, macek bd (do 16), Matilda bd, mommy_plesačica bd, anchi sd(8-...), (8-15), dille bd (do 16h), davorka (do 15), Tea sd1, anchie76 bd (7-12), jmaja bd (7-13), buby bd (8-12), amelie32 bd (8-12) , jmarija bd (7-13), bebach bd, mamazika (do 16), momze bd (8:30-13),casper 

13-18 (što više "friških"): maxi bd, tanja_b bd, ana.m bd (od 14:30) , Mony bd (13-16), tatek s MZ i Vedranom, ms. ivy bd; Ivček sd; (13-16), Iva M. sd (od 14), Nika bd (7-9), ninochka bd (od 14)
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.); Zoila bd (7-9) ;Ljubicica~~(7-13)


dođem ko zadnji put, kad uspavam malca.. samo što ovaj put dođem i u šoping  8) 
upisala sam se u 14, ali ovisno o organizaciji možda dođem i oko 13

----------


## Vrijeska

:Crying or Very sad:  
Ja evo obučena čekam MM-a da preuzme djecu kako bih mogla krenuti put SC-a... ali on je još na poslu ...   :Crying or Very sad:  i sutra će na posao ...

----------


## apricot

vrijeska, bit će posla i poslije 21h...
prošli put se ostalo do ponoći.

----------


## Vrijeska

> vrijeska, bit će posla i poslije 21h...
> prošli put se ostalo do ponoći.


Nije još ni krenuo ... Kaže da će krenuti za kojih 10 minuta - ja ne mogu stići do SC-a prije 21,45 - 22, tada se već Domagoj počne buditi (zaspao je u 7)   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Nera

subota; 25.11. 

7-18: ivka bd , ivakika bd, apricot bd, Mukica bd, Elvira bd, srecica bd, Maja bd, macek bd (do 16), Matilda bd, mommy_plesačica bd, anchi sd(8-...), (8-15), dille bd (do 16h), davorka (do 15), Tea sd1, anchie76 bd (7-12), jmaja bd (7-13), buby bd (8-12), amelie32 bd (8-12) , jmarija bd (7-13), bebach bd, mamazika (do 16), momze bd (8:30-13),casper, nera sd (11-13)

13-18 (što više "friških"): maxi bd, tanja_b bd, ana.m bd (od 14:30) , Mony bd (13-16), tatek s MZ i Vedranom, ms. ivy bd; Ivček sd; (13-16), Iva M. sd (od 14), Nika bd (7-9), ninochka bd (od 14) 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.); Zoila bd (7-9) ;Ljubicica~~(7-13)

----------

